# TTOC members can gain full forum access by posting here



## Wallsendmag

Can all new members post in this thread once they have added the TTOC banner to their signature and we will add you to the TTOC Group that will enable PM and Market Place Access. Please include your surname for verification purposes.

If you are wanting to join the TTOC you can buy a membership by clicking HERE

*Please note that the TTOC are no longer supporting this - see last post.*


----------



## goneawol

TTOC Sig sorted 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

There you go all updated.


----------



## goneawol

Many thanks [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## chubby 46

TTOC banner done


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the club


----------



## Sporty tt

Hi to all !


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome aboard


----------



## lunavega

I think me banners done!? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

I fixed it for you :wink:


----------



## Robc90

Hi,

Just paid for my membership!  Was just expecting to be automaticly upgraded. I haven't been given a link for the banner to add my sig.. All a bit confusing tbh lol what happens?


----------



## T3RBO

Follow the below then Wallsendmag will add you to the group :wink:



T3RBO said:


> Once you have your membership number, the instructions in the below thread tell you how to display it
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721


----------



## Robc90

Ah... i didnt get the email till like 6 hours later :roll:

Sig added :twisted:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Sorry for the delay I was asleep :roll:


----------



## Robc90

No worries 

Can i get the PM rights etc put on now? :roll:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Robc90 said:


> No worries
> 
> Can i get the PM rights etc put on now? :roll:


All done


----------



## Robc90

Still cant PM, lol


----------



## Nem

Robc90 said:


> Still cant PM, lol


You can now...


----------



## avyi

Just bought my membership today, Sig added!


----------



## T3RBO

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=61704


----------



## bambam

Only just read this, sorry


----------



## Abe

Hi, new member checking in :-D


----------



## Wallsendmag

Abe said:


> Hi, new member checking in :-D


I saw your post on the Scottish thread and updated your status


----------



## Abe

Excellent, there's a package in my post box too, can't wait to open it!


----------



## T3RBO

Please add the below member

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=62130


----------



## PeTTe-N

Upgraded from web member to full member today, too good an offer to miss out on. Thanks for sorting out my sig Andrew.


----------



## Wallsendmag

T3RBO said:


> Please add the below member
> 
> memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=62130


Will do as soon as they add the club sig :wink:


----------



## mark_1423

Nice one thanks mark


----------



## Wallsendmag

mark_1423 said:


> Nice one thanks mark


Mark if you put the signature strip in your sig as per your email I can add you to the club group


----------



## mark_1423

Think I've put it up now! Sorry for the screw up.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nearly, but it's all sorted now.


----------



## SmOkiNjOe

Hi to all... just joined, feels good.


----------



## Wallsendmag

All updated, welcome to the club.


----------



## T3RBO

Please add

memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=62293


----------



## Mike.S

As requested - Mike


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mike.S said:


> As requested - Mike


All updated

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## TT-sam

That's me done now thank you, just waiting on yourselfs to do your bit.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Done


----------



## Dave_

Just joined!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the club


----------



## londonblade

Hi guys

copy/pasted the link given into my signature on my profile, and posting here, as instructed.....hope thats right?!

Let me know if I need to do more, thanks

Karl


----------



## londonblade

Hmm I see that the logo has not pasted in,,, need to try again later 

cant seem to get it to paste into the signature.....


----------



## T3RBO

Looks okay to me so your BB Code must be switched off










Go to

Profile>Board preferences>Edit posting defaults and tick 'yes' on Enable BBCode by default


----------



## Wallsendmag

londonblade said:


> Hmm I see that the logo has not pasted in,,, need to try again later
> 
> cant seem to get it to paste into the signature.....


All fixed now :wink:


----------



## londonblade

Wallsendmag, T3RBO, its seems to be OK now, thanks a lot


----------



## khidhaboy

HeyUp All - i've joined the club


----------



## neilc

Hi , Just joined.

Thanks

Neil


----------



## Mikesding

Just joined, possible future TT owner  have some questions and have posted them in the mk2 forum


----------



## Wallsendmag

Mikesding said:


> Just joined, possible future TT owner  have some questions and have posted them in the mk2 forum


Hi Mike if you add you TTOC banner to your signature I can add you to the TTOC group


----------



## senwar

Rejoined after 7yrs


----------



## Davejamo

New member hope I've posted in the correct place.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Perfect


----------



## Ash 7215

Now the banner has been added to my signature am I able to have PM rights etc....


----------



## Wallsendmag

There you go


----------



## BigAl_TDi

Hey guys, just joined the family, my banner don't seem to be working tho [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag

BigAl_TDi said:


> Hey guys, just joined the family, my banner don't seem to be working tho [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Oh yes it is :wink:


----------



## fasterthanlight

Hi,
Just joined the club, hopefully banner working properly now.


----------



## BigAl_TDi

Cheers walls  
its official!


----------



## LunasDad

Sig added,

Thanks


----------



## Wallsendmag

There you go


----------



## RockManPop

Hopefully now got the signature strip right!


----------



## DanEE

Hi

Think I have got my signature sorted, hope so.

Need the snow to melt before I can take the car out.
Thanks

DanEE


----------



## Wallsendmag

All updated


----------



## TT02OOT

Finally, I think I've got it. There must be a bl**dy easier way than this !!


----------



## paul4281

Hi. Just renewed my membership & not sure if my pm's are working? Can you check please?

Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wallsendmag

paul4281 said:


> Hi. Just renewed my membership & not sure if my pm's are working? Can you check please?
> 
> Sent from paul4281's iPhone using Tapatalk


Should be :wink:


----------



## Bonsai1978

Hopefully this works and my banner is complete. Cheers.


----------



## Bonsai1978

I will try again


----------



## MikeyMorty

Finally sorted my signature


----------



## AfterHouR

TTOC banner done


----------



## SilverFoxTT

At last :roll: I've sorted out my signature and started posting. Now to learn how to add photos......... [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## dooldawg

Finally got around to doing this, TTOC banner up


----------



## Tonyy93

How do I go about joining the owners club??


----------



## Wallsendmag

The shop is offline for "Scheduled Server Maintenaince"


----------



## DuTTchNL

Hope it worked...


----------



## Wallsendmag

All fixed for you


----------



## DuTTchNL

Wallsendmag said:


> All fixed for you


Thx!


----------



## christurbo

TTOC Banner attached to sig.

PS. I need my email address changed - PM'd!


----------



## olds_cool

can i be activated for pms too pretty please????


----------



## RobHardy

I have attached my TTOC banner to my sig!


----------



## landy55

Helloooo

Been really slack setting this up but hope iv got there now. 
Cheers

Landy


----------



## roughready28

trying again


----------



## ErVaLt

signture updated


----------



## M18NTT

Hi,

Posting to get my banner up and PM'ing sorted hopefully


----------



## Wallsendmag

There you go


----------



## jgtt2

hi good to be here i will be more involved soon,cheers


----------



## safariTT

娃哈哈，我胡汉三来啦。

Am I the only Canadian member here?


----------



## Wallsendmag

safariTT said:


> 娃哈哈，我胡汉三来啦。
> 
> Am I the only Canadian member here?


Not exactly :roll: :wink:


----------



## safariTT

Who？Who？Who grab this first Canadian member title? [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]



Wallsendmag said:


> safariTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 娃哈哈，我胡汉三来啦。
> 
> Am I the only Canadian member here?
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mdagos

Hello Everyone!!

Ive joined the club!


----------



## Skygod

Evening!

Joined this afternoon!


----------



## John Stratton

TTOC Banner Added , I hope !!

Thanks.


----------



## jgtt2

hi everyone,really enjoying forum,thanks


----------



## pinky_greeny_tt

hey, joined the forum today and ttoc a few days ago, thanks


----------



## cam69

Banner Done


----------



## werics

Thanks for the info Hoggy


----------



## Wallsendmag

safariTT said:


> Who？Who？Who grab this first Canadian member title? [smiley=argue.gif] [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> safariTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 娃哈哈，我胡汉三来啦。
> 
> Am I the only Canadian member here?
> 
> 
> 
> Not exactly :roll: :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

The forum is owned by a Canadian company

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## TToker

TTOC banner added... I think?


----------



## hardsy_uk

Banner added I hope!


----------



## Wallsendmag

There you both go


----------



## TTchan

Just Joined


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTchan said:


> Just Joined


Welcome , us booking office clerks should stick together :wink:


----------



## TTchan

Wallsendmag said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just Joined
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome , us booking office clerks should stick together :wink:
Click to expand...

 :lol: ahh your one too? lol how long for?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Also ex NX , I work for East Coast on the wonderful nationalised railway   23 years 5 months 26 days lol


----------



## TTchan

Wallsendmag said:


> Also ex NX , I work for East Coast on the wonderful nationalised railway  23 years 5 months 26 days lol


WOW  part of the furniture then lol ive only done 2 years lol


----------



## rgcotton

Signature strip added!
But it says unknown?!


----------



## Derektt04

hi have i done it ? lol


----------



## Derektt04

SIG SORTED DONT THINK IT WAS ME THANKS,sorry for shouting !


----------



## Wallsendmag

No ,it was me  , easy when you know how.


----------



## Derektt04

thankyou ! thought so , i would have been there all night . lol


----------



## graysa

hi everyone just bought my 1st Mk 1 love it always wanted one yee haa


----------



## pidge

Sig updated


----------



## drewedgar

Hi guys, had my TT 6 months & just joined the TTOC.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Welcome to the club


----------



## LordG71

thanks


----------



## Phil_RS

Signature strip all sorted!


----------



## sjrhclarke

hi new member posting membershp strip


----------



## braelab

Hi Guys, Did the deed last night and joined as a web member 

My name is Jez and I reside in South Lincs, atm looking forward to maybe attending some TTOC events. Drive an 02 Avus silver 225 Quattro Coupe....and absolutely loving it!!

Cheers,

Jez..


----------



## Nem

Welcome!

Sounds like you need to come over to the next East Mids meet this coming Thursday evening then 8)

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=266918

Not got an exact pub location set but I will have by tomorrow, but it'll be somewhere in the Mansfield area, so still the closest meet to you I think.

Or if you fancied a trip tomorrow morning then the Malton Breakfast Meet would be worth a trip up, I'm going also.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=268434

Nick


----------



## graysa

how do i get a members strip :? :?


----------



## braelab

Hi Nick,

I'm afraid the Malton meet is out for me, working night shift tonight. Next Thursday may be a possibility though, if you could send me the details I will take a butchers and see what I can do.

Cheers,

Jez..


----------



## Wallsendmag

graysa said:


> how do i get a members strip :? :?


Add your membership strip to your signature and post it here.


----------



## TB.Eight

Joined at the weekend, only took me nearly 2 years lol


----------



## TT Stu-82

All done!


----------



## mip

Can you add me?


----------



## Kellymark44

Hi. Pleased to have finally signed up to TTOC.

Mark


----------



## Andy Mundo

Here you go - thanks!


----------



## JamesMorris

Officially in!


----------



## JamesMorris

Any ideas when i can start Pm'ing?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Now :wink:


----------



## JamesMorris

Thanking you!


----------



## RudeBadger

can you add me please !


----------



## JS53MES

Can you add me Please


----------



## No.25

Done


----------



## NAFE_P

Hi can you add me please?


----------



## R6 CNL

Hi there, just added the signature, think I've done it correctly


----------



## Flint

Is this ok?


----------



## Wallsendmag

perfick


----------



## graysa

how do i get my members strip :? :? :? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Graysa, Once you have joined TTOC & have your membership number, click link & follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner is showing, post in this link.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## graysa

got my members strip love my TT


----------



## Wallsendmag

graysa said:


> got my members strip love my TT


Unless you are the new TTOC chairman I think you may not have the correct membership number there :lol:


----------



## graysa

if you look above i clicked on the link hoggy told me to,help!!!!!! as you can see not very good with PCs so what your saying is i still need my strip lol :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Graysa, You need to put your membership No. & forum in place of Nems number & name.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTchan

Put my sticker in my car...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

8)


----------



## graysa

Hoggy said:


> Hi Graysa, You need to put your membership No. & forum in place of Nems number & name.
> Hoggy.


i dont know my number :? :? :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Have you joined the TTOC ? have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk/shop


----------



## player2301

All done and sig sorted cheers


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome 

Remember to PM me your address re Stanford Hall :wink:


----------



## potnoodle

hi

new TT owner and just joined TTOC 

cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Potnoodle, Welcome to the TTOC. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome to the fold


----------



## neilc

potnoodle said:


> hi
> 
> new TT owner and just joined TTOC
> 
> cheers


Hi Potnoodle , if you fancy meeting up in the East Anglia region then check out the events section for the next meet on 27th of May.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## dinosaurking

Hi,

Can you add me please?


----------



## dandan

I am SO rubbish with computers but i am happy to say i achieved this


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dan, Welcome to the TTOC, [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] Admin should do the rest now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hey Presto


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome dandan


----------



## ThreeBeans

Hi,

Got through my TTOC pack today and even managed to sort the sig - wahoo! 
Dont get the car until next week but super excited so had to join the club straigt away!!

Cheers

Beans


----------



## Nico61

Posting my TTOC banner


----------



## Nico61

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02 ... r=Nico/img


----------



## A3DFU

Hi ThreeBeans welcome and enjoy your new car


----------



## TTbaker

HI ALL


----------



## Tobeman

Hi folks, all signed up, signature should be updated. Can someone add me to the group please?


----------



## Guest

hi banner done. think i got it right


----------



## A3DFU

You have. Welcome


----------



## Jay-225

Hello all

Signature all done 

Jay


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Jay and welcome


----------



## TTpaul18

Help


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Paul, remove this ...WOO535CODE: SELECT ALL... put your membership number & name in, instead of Nems & it will work

Hoggy.


----------



## H11WGY

Hi can you add me please


----------



## Wallsendmag

H11WGY said:


> Hi can you add me please


No , you need to add your membership banner to your signature . the number you have is your order number see your confirmation email for details


----------



## H11WGY

All done. Can i now be added please


----------



## xiphon

Hello, newbie over here [smiley=dude.gif]

Owned our mk1 since Dec '11  I posted in another "new members thread", so won't duplicate what I wrote...

Cheers!

Ali


----------



## dbbloke

Hi, see my 02 negaro blue 225 post in new owners thread.


----------



## neil7545

Here's mine


----------



## burTTy

Hi Guys
Got my banner sorted now many thanks


----------



## Vickyarcher

First post with banner, hopefully working correctly.


----------



## A3DFU

Vickyarcher said:


> First post with banner, hopefully working correctly.


It is


----------



## dazzab30

Hola


----------



## A3DFU

Hola? Are you from Hawaii?  
[think I'm going there end of Jan next year]


----------



## Wallsendmag

A3DFU said:


> Hola? Are you from Hawaii?
> [think I'm going there end of Jan next year]


Trust me where hes from isn't Hawaii or even close :lol: :lol:


----------



## dazzab30

Hawaii ! Afraid I am from Leeds,West Yorks and I wouldn't recommend coming in here for your holidays ! :lol:

I was just testing my Spanish ready for my Holidays...... "Dos Cervesas por favor" and "Hola" are all you will ever need !


----------



## Wallsendmag

dazzab30 said:


> Hawaii ! Afraid I am from Leeds,West Yorks and I wouldn't recommend coming in here for your holidays ! :lol:
> 
> I was just testing my Spanish ready for my Holidays...... "Dos Cervesas por favor" and "Hola" are all you will ever need !


I used Dos quattro dos quite a bit last time (room number for bar charges) :lol: :lol:


----------



## JorgeTTCQ

dazzab30 said:


> Hawaii ! Afraid I am from Leeds,West Yorks and I wouldn't recommend coming in here for your holidays ! :lol:
> 
> I was just testing my Spanish ready for my Holidays...... "Dos Cervesas por favor" and "Hola" are all you will ever need !


Bien, veo que vas practicando el Español, ¿Dónde vas de vacaciones?  
Where will you go on your holidays?
Welcome to the TTOC.

Cheers


----------



## sussexbythesea

Membership sorted and Banner done - cheers 8)


----------



## A3DFU

dazzab30 said:


> "Dos Cervesas por favor"


Subito 

Nought wrong with Leeds - apart from my ex family-in-law living there :lol: :lol:


----------



## HUNTER27

HERE WE GO AGAIN!

[album][/album]


----------



## Goodz

So i post here to get Pm rights etc? :? 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Goodz said:


> So i post here to get Pm rights etc? :? 8)


No, this is the thread for new TTOC members to post on :wink:


----------



## Goodz

Wallsendmag said:


> Goodz said:
> 
> 
> 
> So i post here to get Pm rights etc? :? 8)
> 
> 
> 
> No, this is the thread for new TTOC members to post on :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## TT Q 180

First Post - Signature Sorted...


----------



## TT Q 180

So this is me...a 2000 180 Quattro.
Trying to restore back to original condition, replacing missing / broken parts as I go along.

Wheels next...!


----------



## flippers69

(img)http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02235&user=flippers69(/img)


----------



## Tonyy93

Just got my membership but haven't got my number isit my order number?? If not were can I find it ? [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Tonyy93

Think I fixed it??? Test run


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks good to me


----------



## R3AP4R

Posting away!


----------



## Wallsendmag

R3AP4R said:


> Posting away!


Ah but without your banner :wink:


----------



## JamesF80

Post as requested.


----------



## Buck112

Post as required


----------



## Coope

There ya go


----------



## DannyH76

Signature & membership added on my profile now,...

thankyou

Danny


----------



## Kenny421

Banner done


----------



## jacko

Hi all


----------



## BrynBryn

Post as requested.


----------



## boss429

Back to being a member again !


----------



## Tonny_B

New member from Norway


----------



## RenesisEvo

New member


----------



## brittan

Tonny_B said:


> New member from Norway


Hallo new member from Norway!

If you put [*img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=W00589&user=Tonny_B[/img] without the * character your signature strip will display like this:










Hope to see you on the Atlantic Highway!!


----------



## leep

hi

can you enable my PM and market place access please

thanks

Lee


----------



## Wallsendmag

leep said:


> hi
> 
> can you enable my PM and market place access please
> 
> thanks
> 
> Lee


I can't find your email in our membership database and the membership number in your signature is way out of the current sequence. When did you buy your membership ?


----------



## Nyxx

Post as told


----------



## TTstang

Didit! :mrgreen:  Cheers


----------



## dtsdesignz

Hello to all.

I'm just posting on the thread sent to me after buying my membership.


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome 

Are you coming to the EvenTT?
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=226036


----------



## K3GNM

I'm all up and running now...


----------



## A3DFU

viper3770 said:


> I'm all up and running now...


Fabulous [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Tonny_B

Upgraded from web member to Premium member :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Tonny_B said:


> Upgraded from web member to Premium member :mrgreen:


----------



## zegermans

Posting as requested...hope sig works!


----------



## A3DFU

Looks good


----------



## Elite0777

ttoc sig


----------



## Wallsendmag

Elite0777 said:


> ttoc sig


There you go


----------



## zegermans

Hello, I'm now a member.

Please can you update my permissions to post on the marketplace etc.

Thanks


----------



## John-H

zegermans said:


> Hello, I'm now a member.
> 
> Please can you update my permissions to post on the marketplace etc.
> 
> Thanks


You'd only been half done - you are now fully done


----------



## Frozenbeard81

Hi All,

Just joined, looking at buying a nice mk1 TT soon and decided this would be the best resource to find what I want, so hello to everyone.

Looking forward to getting the extra privaledges


----------



## A3DFU

Hello Frozenbeard and welcome 

What TT d'you have in mind? Model? Colour?


----------



## TTpaul18

just fitted the new forge dv 008 to my loved tt makes a lot of difference bought at the tt shop they were a great help to me today when clutch pedal went and left me with no clutch great bunch of guys
thx
paul


----------



## cowboybebop

Also just joined

Thanks


----------



## Frozenbeard81

A3DFU said:


> Hello Frozenbeard and welcome
> 
> What TT d'you have in mind? Model? Colour?


Hello,

Well Ideally a manual 3.2 in either black or red. Although I would happily settle for a 225 in black.


----------



## j8keith

Frozenbeard81 said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Frozenbeard and welcome
> 
> What TT d'you have in mind? Model? Colour?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Well Ideally a manual 3.2 in either black or red. Although I would happily settle for a 225 in black.
Click to expand...

The 225 is great little car I had mine 7 years before changing.


----------



## A3DFU

j8keith said:


> Frozenbeard81 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Frozenbeard and welcome
> 
> What TT d'you have in mind? Model? Colour?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> Well Ideally a manual 3.2 in either black or red. Although I would happily settle for a 225 in black.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The 225 is great little car I had mine 7 years before changing.
Click to expand...

I still got mine at almost 12 years now (and 188,875 miles)


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Hi all,

thought I'd post an introduction here as I've just joined the TTOC (after posting on the TT Forum side for a while) as I thought I may as well kill two birds with one stone and buy an EvenTT12 ticket too and save a fiver!

Travelling up on my own for the day, so hopefully see some of you there.

Cheers,
Martin


----------



## A3DFU

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Hi all,
> 
> thought I'd post an introduction here as I've just joined the TTOC (after posting on the TT Forum side for a while) as I thought I may as well kill two birds with one stone and buy an EvenTT12 ticket too and save a fiver!
> 
> Travelling up on my own for the day, so hopefully see some of you there.
> 
> Cheers,
> Martin


Good choice Martin! See you next weekend


----------



## Bartsimpsonhead

Cheers Dani, I'll be the one looking lost and lonely supping tea from a polystyrene cup - come say 'Hi' if anyone sees me [smiley=cheers.gif]

Just a quick question - I'm guessing that, as it wasn't mentioned in the email instructions, the little TTOC logo below members avatars is added automatically? Or is it something I need to paste code into something for..?

Cheers 8)

EDIT: it's magically appeared!!! Yay!!


----------



## Wallsendmag

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Cheers Dani, I'll be the one looking lost and lonely supping tea from a polystyrene cup - come say 'Hi' if anyone sees me [smiley=cheers.gif]
> 
> Just a quick question - I'm guessing that, as it wasn't mentioned in the email instructions, the little TTOC logo below members avatars is added automatically? Or is it something I need to paste code into something for..?
> 
> Cheers 8)
> 
> EDIT: it's magically appeared!!! Yay!!


Service with a smile even when the pc and laptop have gone pop  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Bartsimpsonhead said:


> Cheers Dani, I'll be the one looking lost and lonely supping tea from a polystyrene cup - come say 'Hi' if anyone sees me [smiley=cheers.gif]


Hi Martin,

I'll do my best to talk to as many members as possible but if I'll get stuck at the TTOC Shop just drop in - we always like to meet our members [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
And I bet you won't be lost and lonely for long :wink:


----------



## ianboom




----------



## A3DFU




----------



## noidea

All done, cheers


----------



## neilrjones

I _think_ I've done this right!!


----------



## neilrjones

And again...correctly this time.


----------



## bigdan

newbie member


----------



## madmark

TTOC sig done


----------



## A3DFU

madmark said:


> TTOC sig done


Cool Mark. We like mad people :wink: 8)

Are you joining us at the EvenTT at the weekend?


----------



## Craigos76

Newbie on the block. 
Hello everyone 8)


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Craig

still time to come to the BIG EvenTT12 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=226036


----------



## TT Monkey

Hello.


----------



## Craigos76

Apologies for being a bit of a noob, but if anyone could point me in the right direction I would very grateful. I joined and paid for ttoc membership last night, I thought once I'd joined I'd be able to add sig and pm etc. Do i have to wait for an update or email or something? :?:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Craigos76 said:


> Apologies for being a bit of a noob, but if anyone could point me in the right direction I would very grateful. I joined and paid for ttoc membership last night, I thought once I'd joined I'd be able to add sig and pm etc. Do i have to wait for an update or email or something? :?:


Hi Graig there was an email sent out from the shop last night , I've just re-sent it , can you check your junk email folders ?


----------



## Craigos76

Ahh, Serves me right for looking in iPhone for email :? 
Hopefully all sorted now 8)


----------



## madmark

A3DFU said:


> madmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC sig done
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Mark. We like mad people :wink: 8)
> 
> Are you joining us at the EvenTT at the weekend?
Click to expand...

Sure am! Looking forward to it


----------



## A3DFU

madmark said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> madmark said:
> 
> 
> 
> TTOC sig done
> 
> 
> 
> Cool Mark. We like mad people :wink: 8)
> 
> Are you joining us at the EvenTT at the weekend?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure am! Looking forward to it
Click to expand...

Excellent Mark 8)

Make your way to the TTOC shop so we can say hello [smiley=dude.gif] 
[as the committee will be working their socks off we have little time on the day to wander around] :roll:


----------



## Madger75

Hi, I have turned blue and added my signature, can you work your magic please.
Thanks


----------



## A3DFU

Madger75 said:


> Hi, I have turned blue and added my signature, can you work your magic please.
> Thanks


I'm sure that someone will be along soon to do the trick 8)


----------



## st.pauli

Hello all


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome. Have you been to St.Pauli? :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

st.pauli said:


> Hello all


Hi, I can't see anything wrong unless you have BB code disabled in you profile. 
Otherwise Admin will have to solve, prob does happen sometimes.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

st.pauli said:


> Hello all


Fixed it for you


----------



## st.pauli

A3DFU said:


> Welcome. Have you been to St.Pauli? :roll:


 I wish :lol:


----------



## st.pauli

Wallsendmag said:


> st.pauli said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello all
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you
Click to expand...

Cheers


----------



## kw_maher

[smiley=huh2.gif]

Hi!


----------



## reece0

Banner done !!


----------



## QS Track

Sig working ?


----------



## QS Track

No :?


----------



## QS Track

Does it work now


----------



## bionicmunky

Hello [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Looks all good [smiley=dude.gif]

Welcome to the club


----------



## digital_dreamer

Hi,

I've just completed payment for the web membership - What happens next to get the sig update?

Thanks
Dave


----------



## Hoggy

digital_dreamer said:


> Hi, I've just completed payment for the web membership - What happens next to get the sig update?Thanks Dave


Hi Dave, When you get your membership No.from Email. Click link follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once Banner displayed. Post on this link. Admin will do the rest..
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## sevy

Hi,

Have paid my fee for web membership & just added the banner to my sig, which seems to work. Please can someone work their magic so I can see the marketplace etc?

Many thanks!

Si


----------



## The Blue Bandit

... Ooops! Took out my owners club membership a month ago and forgot to post here! ...  
... looks like I'll be sat on the naughty step again ... let's hope Supernanny is _*very*_ strict with me this time!!! ... 

*( )( )* [smiley=whip.gif]

... look forward to meeting some of you at Audis in the park in August hopefully ...
 
Steve


----------



## digital_dreamer

Hi just added my banner but not coming up yet. Guess i need to wait a few days?


----------



## transporterben

Hi,
Am I all up aand running now ??? really want to search parts 
Cheers


----------



## transporterben




----------



## transporterben

Am I up and running yet ??


----------



## flippers69

hi,cant remember if we did this or if im suppose to,thanks.


----------



## John-H

You should be Ok now


----------



## strell

hi just signed up to ttoc so can you activate the privileges please


----------



## Callum_TT225

New TTOC member, now can I please access the marketplace so that I can get spending and hopefully get my TT looking just as good as some of the other member's TT's!! Cheers


----------



## dopeyonspeed

how long does it take for your membership number to come .ordered at 909am order number 6259..


----------



## Wallsendmag

dopeyonspeed said:


> how long does it take for your membership number to come .ordered at 909am order number 6259..


unfortunately I'm away this weekend so it'll be Monday afternoon after I finish work .


----------



## lee1710

banner done thanks ... lee


----------



## dopeyonspeed

i think ive done it


----------



## zip it

Signature sorted


----------



## tristan2

Signature sorted


----------



## twoup

Please validate me!


----------



## s3tt

banner done, thank you

edit obviously not!! ill work on it


----------



## Hoggy

s3tt said:


> banner done, thank you edit obviously not!! ill work on it


Hi, You have put your membership No. as W6272 which is wrong, put correct No. & it should work.

Hoggy.


----------



## s3tt

DOne...

I put the invoice number.. Dohhhh


----------



## livimojo

Signature added


----------



## discovolante

signed in


----------



## Lewster

New member

Sig Sorted


----------



## LisaK

Hmmmm, something's not quite right. Copied a few times, please can someone help, I'm showing as "unknown"?

thanks...!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lisa, Is your membership No. *02268 * because that is what you have put.. It looks O.K. otherwise
Hoggy.


----------



## LisaK

Yes, thanks its correct, at least it is now! Thank you


----------



## stewbieTT

Signature added - Thanks


----------



## Blacknerd

hi all


----------



## davied

Hi - signature sorted

Cheers


----------



## Fragmau5

New member here with sig sorted etc. Activate me, bro 8)


----------



## jamie408

hay guys im new to ttoc.


----------



## neilpioneer

Hi all, not exactly new here but I've just sorted out my web membership and signature strip.

Thanks!


----------



## mand

o im such a numpty, i didnt realise i had to post in here......let the search for my first audi begin


----------



## SimonBash

Banner now sorted I hope


----------



## Gav_TT225

banner updated, hope it has worked


----------



## Ruddie1

Sig


----------



## Mike007

Afternoon. Just joined this club and added the TTOC banner. Thanks Mike


----------



## jhoneyman

hi all,
Joined last week and actively trying to get into the market place to see what goodies there are.
However I cant find my member number anywhere..
Thoughts?

Cheers


----------



## Wallsendmag

jhoneyman said:


> hi all,
> Joined last week and actively trying to get into the market place to see what goodies there are.
> However I cant find my member number anywhere..
> Thoughts?
> 
> Cheers


Did you use the same mail as I can't find your order.


----------



## jhoneyman

Cheers[/quote]
Did you use the same mail as I can't find your order.[/quote]

Order? I just need my member number so that I can add that to my sig


----------



## A3DFU

jhoneyman said:


> Order? I just need my member number so that I can add that to my sig


You will need to buy either a premium or web membership from the TTOC Club shop to get your membership number. 
No TTOC membership = no TTOC membership number = no TTOC sig strip


----------



## jhoneyman

A3DFU said:


> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order? I just need my member number so that I can add that to my sig
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to buy either a premium or web membership from the TTOC Club shop to get your membership number.
> No TTOC membership = no TTOC membership number = no TTOC sig strip
Click to expand...

Just registered and sig updated 
Now are you able to add me so I can view the market place ?


----------



## Bigvw

Just registered awaiting activition 
cheers Paul


----------



## A3DFU

jhoneyman said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jhoneyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Order? I just need my member number so that I can add that to my sig
> 
> 
> 
> You will need to buy either a premium or web membership from the TTOC Club shop to get your membership number.
> No TTOC membership = no TTOC membership number = no TTOC sig strip
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just registered and sig updated
> Now are you able to add me so I can view the market place ?
Click to expand...

Looks like one of the mods has done it for you. Welcome to the club


----------



## richard-

Can you activate mine please


----------



## bugsy

hello!


----------



## Mikee66

New member up in Scotland here


----------



## Rocketr

New member here in sunny Cheltenham


----------



## JSoapy

Eventually got my finger out of my behind and joined up.


----------



## TTstang

New members new pics !
Let's see them then!!!


----------



## Rocketr

TTstang said:


> New members new pics !
> Let's see them then!!!


would've seen my QS at aitp but here's my favorite


----------



## TTstang

Nice smooth bumper....just like mine


----------



## Rocketr

TTstang said:


> Nice smooth bumper....just like mine


sorry to disappoint but that was a photoshop but I do like it. Do you have any problems with having a cut down plate?


----------



## Chazzii

Hi all


----------



## TTstang

Rocketr said:


> TTstang said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice smooth bumper....just like mine
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to disappoint but that was a photoshop but I do like it. Do you have any problems with having a cut down plate?
Click to expand...

Aw pity looks great  
Not yet! 
I suppose it will be a matter of time though.. :roll:


----------



## JAMason

Hello!  now a fully fledged paid up member!


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

JAMason said:


> Hello!  now a fully fledged paid up member!


Andrew is at work at present but. Someone else will be along


----------



## JAMason

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> JAMason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  now a fully fledged paid up member!
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew is at work at present but. Someone else will be along
Click to expand...

cheers buddy! 
Jack


----------



## A3DFU

JAMason said:


> Mrs Wallsendmag":31lizqzh][quote="JAMason said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello!  now a fully fledged paid up member!
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew is at work at present but. Someone else will be along
Click to expand...

cheers buddy! 
Jack[/quote]
see above in red :roll:

And welcome to the club


----------



## Ghostneo

Hi All,

Just signed up for the membership - picked my TT up a couple of weeks ago 

How long does it take for the membership number and details to come through?

Cheers

Ian


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Ghostneo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just signed up for the membership - picked my TT up a couple of weeks ago
> 
> How long does it take for the membership number and details to come through?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian


I say anytime after 3pm when he gets home from work


----------



## Ghostneo

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> Ghostneo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just signed up for the membership - picked my TT up a couple of weeks ago
> 
> How long does it take for the membership number and details to come through?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian
> 
> 
> 
> I say anytime after 3pm when he gets home from work
Click to expand...

Excellent, thanks


----------



## Ghostneo

Hi,

Signature updated, please activate.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## G1BB0

membership sorted, signature added

cheers


----------



## RLARDER

Hi all, Hope my banner appears below!


----------



## A3DFU

RLARDER said:


> Hi all, Hope my banner appears below!


It does. Welcome to the club


----------



## cdm1

paid to be a web member does this let me see the for sale section because at the moment i can not?


----------



## Wallsendmag

You sure ? :wink:


----------



## bobott

Carry on the good work TTOC


----------



## bobott

Having trouble shaking off previous signature (displayed), where do I go for support?

bobott


----------



## Hoggy

Hi bobott, Go in to your profile, click edit sig & re-enter latest sig text.
Hoggy.


----------



## Neilb84

Hi new member here i have had my 2002 225 for 3 months now, I have had a few mods done miltek exhaust system amd remap 
Porsche 996 brakes ready to go on and bilstien coilovers ordered

I'll pay up as a member soon so I can buy some parts

Neil


----------



## Neilb84

I've just paid up how do I get the membership number in my signature so I can view the forsale section 
Thanks Neil


----------



## bobott

Hoggy said:


> Hi bobott, Go in to your profile, click edit sig & re-enter latest sig text.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy, it can be a bit confusing with the TTOC and TT forum, both having profiles etc and operating from the same home page so to speak, but I've cracked it now.


----------



## Neilb84

Banner posted


----------



## wilsy

Hi all

Just sold my z4 and on the lookout for a TT

Glad to be a member here.

Looking forward to posting and learning lots.

Rick.


----------



## Mike007

wilsy said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just sold my z4 and on the lookout for a TT
> 
> Glad to be a member here.
> 
> Looking forward to posting and learning lots.
> 
> Rick.


Welcome mate


----------



## bobott

Hopefully this post will allow me to enter for sale threads.
Bobott


----------



## Nikster88

Hiya,
Just signed up to the TTOC. 
Think signature strip should be working now?! :? 
Thanks,
Nikki


----------



## fredwa

Hi Just joined up to TTOC
hope the sig is working


----------



## fredwa

HI all,

just signed up to forum. hope the sig is right

freddie


----------



## fredwa

third time lucky


----------



## A3DFU

Did you sign up with the TTF or TTOC?

Signing up to the TTF does not give you TTOC membership status and hence no sig strip stating such


----------



## Wallsendmag

fredwa said:


> third time lucky


Fixed it for you, you'd missed the W out :roll: :wink:


----------



## fredwa

Wallsendmag said:


> fredwa said:
> 
> 
> 
> third time lucky
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you, you'd missed the W out :roll: :wink:
Click to expand...

many thanks, was panicking a little been trying to get it done for ages,

thanks agian


----------



## oldhipp

computer illiterate here so do,nt know if i,ve added my sig correctly(probably totally wrong).


----------



## Bigkev

Hi all I think that's added


----------



## Bigkev

Or this


----------



## Hoggy

Bigkev said:


> Hi all I think that's added


Hi Kev, You have used Nems membership number, edit with your number you would have received in Email when you paid up.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kev, You have now put W06365 still wrong.
Hoggy.


----------



## eluijten

Order my TTOC web membership today. I am waiting to get my membership # (starting with W I believe) confirmed per e-mail...


----------



## Hoggy

oldhipp said:


> computer illiterate here so do,nt know if i,ve added my sig correctly(probably totally wrong).


Hi oldhip, You have put W00669 is this your correct number ? 
Hoggy.


----------



## BaueruTc

New banner now in my sig!


----------



## eluijten

Banner now also in mine...


----------



## oldhipp

Hoggy said:


> oldhipp said:
> 
> 
> 
> computer illiterate here so do,nt know if i,ve added my sig correctly(probably totally wrong).
> 
> 
> 
> Hi oldhip, You have put W00669 is this your correct number ?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi Hoggy yes the membership given is W00669.


----------



## brittan

Copy/paste this into your signature:










delete the * character and . . . . . .


----------



## John-H

Sorted


----------



## oldhipp

Cheers for the reply brittan,as i said i,m not the best with computers so here goes another attempt.Thats better Thanks
LES.


----------



## tjsafc

banner done


----------



## ad006

Banner sorted!!!!


----------



## hugo-

Yay. I'm done too!


----------



## DionF

Banner sorted 8)


----------



## Jem

Banner added


----------



## SimonD

Here we are : me and a 3.2 Mk2 roadster


----------



## polowoof

HI,

Joined TTOC membership, can start looking for parts now!

Cheers


----------



## G1712

Evening, just got my TTOC memebership! Eager to find a TT now.......


----------



## Bucky

All done


----------



## Bucky

Not sure if I have attached the signature strip correctly, numpty! Let's see?


----------



## Bucky

Still not showing, just he code??? Anyone help? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Bucky

Still not sure it works?


----------



## Bucky

Board now, where's the wine! [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brittan

.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Bucky said:


> Board now, where's the wine! [smiley=bomb.gif]


Fixed it for you 8)


----------



## Bucky

Sorted at last...


----------



## Bucky

Wallsendmag said:


> Bucky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Board now, where's the wine! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed it for you 8)
Click to expand...

Many thanks...late and too much wine


----------



## G1712

Have I done everything right? Im not very good with forum stuff! :?


----------



## Laurie

Hi. Just become a paid member. How do I put signature up???


----------



## Hoggy

Laurie said:


> Hi. Just become a paid member. How do I put signature up???


Hi, Click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed click link & post. Admin will do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Laurie

Cheers hoggy. Do I have to wait for an email to get number?


----------



## Hoggy

Laurie said:


> Cheers hoggy. Do I have to wait for an email to get number?


Hi, Yes, membership No. will be in Email.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

As soon as I get home from a birthday party you'll have the details


----------



## Cloud

Hope I've done it right, I'm a bit backward with computers!!


----------



## jamest87

I think ive done it! Well I hope so!


----------



## G1712

How long do we wait until we get access. Just want to make sure Ive done everything right......I signed up 5 days ago. Eager to get on the for sale section


----------



## dsm1113

Signed up


----------



## t'mill

All paid up and TTOC banner added to my sig  One question, how do I add the TTOC logo under my avatar?


----------



## t'mill

Scratch my last. Just noticed its now been added.


----------



## Dollar

im paid up


----------



## PaulAds

Here goes...


----------



## audmin

Have just got around to doing the signature thread I hope it is right .


----------



## bigTTies

im new lol


----------



## YELLOW_TT

bigTTies said:


> im new lol


Welcome have you joined the TTOC :?:


----------



## So Slow

Hope this has worked


----------



## So Slow

I'm having difficulty adding my username as part of the code. When I enter the space between So Slow it puts %20 in the space after submitting (eg: So%20Slow) so I keep getting 'unknown'. How can I rectify this please?


----------



## John-H

Nothing wrong with %20 - it just means space. You've done it correctly. I think Andrew needs to sort you out on the system.


----------



## So Slow

Cheers thanks


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Andrew is at the match, so will not be home for a couple of hours


----------



## deviii1972

OK i think have changed my profile correctly? Fingers crossed! Darren


----------



## A3DFU

All looks good Darren  Where in the world are you residing?


----------



## oz_p

New member as of half 10 last nite, hopefully my sig is updated too 

Maybe not, any ideas what i've done wrong??


----------



## MikeeB

HI

Joined ages ago now doing the dooo, well up to the point of banner...? If this does work do I need to delete 'code select all' in profile?


----------



## overboosted

Hi all, Just joined up too. Hoping to check out the marketplace for a V6 

Andy


----------



## sillyp1985

Just changed sig and tested too!


----------



## jaketelford




----------



## jaketelford

jaketelford said:


>


its no working for me :s im member w00701 just no comin up :S help?


----------



## John-H

You needed to have pasted it in your signature strip (profile) rather than post it. I sorted it for you.


----------



## overboosted

Did i do something wrong ? i'm still waiting to be 'activated'.......


----------



## overboosted

Thanks


----------



## Ståle

I'm a new member


----------



## jaketelford

John-H said:


> You needed to have pasted it in your signature strip (profile) rather than post it. I sorted it for you.


 thanks john


----------



## kevin_tt

I have been on the forum and found it very useful so just got around to being a paid up member. Hope my signiture shows up ok.


----------



## raby28

Hi all New member and taken out Web Membership
Now to buy my first Audi tt


----------



## ttemmap

Hi,

I'm a new TTOC member. Think I've got the membership banner sorted!

Emma


----------



## A3DFU

Hi Emma and welcome


----------



## Scalpel

Wahey Membership number recieved!


----------



## mp302044

Hi everyone,

Just joined and wanted to say hello.

Regards,

John


----------



## thumper1

Hi, new to ttoc great site,now looking for my first mk11 tt


----------



## rrb007

First Post
member =W00707
user=rrb007


----------



## mp302044

Hopefully I've got my sig sorted this time.

John


----------



## A3DFU

It looks good 8)

Welcome to the fold


----------



## BlueTTDave

Hey,

New member, as per instructions 

Dave


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome Dave


----------



## captpicard

please add me


----------



## A3DFU

You're already added Sir


----------



## chumsofmanutd

Hi, I'm a new member and have bought web membership 

Cheers,
Rob.


----------



## jamman

I have renewed my membership to this club as a thank you to Andrew the Sunderland supporter :wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

jamman said:


> I have renewed my membership to this club as a thank you to Andrew the Sunderland supporter :wink:


You don't spell sunderland like that :wink:


----------



## kevin_tt

Wallsendmag said:


> Can all new members post in this thread once they have added the TTOC banner to their signature and we will add you to the TTOC Group that will enable PM and Market Place Access


Please add me to the TTOC Group.
Thanks.


----------



## 10tenmen

Hi Hopefully I have added the signature strip correctly I have a 2003 Audi TT 225 in Avus silver with full Audi History and 69100 miles.


----------



## A3DFU

welcome 10tenmen


----------



## gwilson30019

Hi there. I have hopefully added the signature strip correctly!


----------



## barrymcginlay

Sig added. Thanks to Andrew with help for getting my email


----------



## Jay.S

Think im all sorted now 

Thanks for the email Andrew.


----------



## HeyMG

Signature sorted.... I think!!


----------



## harryjayjay

hey guys, what am i doing wrong?


----------



## Hoggy

harryjayjay said:


> hey guys, what am i doing wrong?


Hi Harry, You've put your membership No. as w06500 which can't be correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## harryjayjay

thanks hoggy, that was my order number! :? duhhh its been a long day!! hope the tt starts now or ill be well errrrm upset!!
thanks again mate


----------



## harryjayjay

hey guys, sorted the banner, any idea how long before i can post wanted and view sales stuff?
anything else i need to do?
cherrs


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Harry, Now you banner is displayed, Click link & post. Admin should do the rest.

viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

  See you already have. 
Once Admin have had their tea, had a shower, or returned from Holiday they will sort it for you..

Hoggy.


----------



## harryjayjay

all done now, please let me enter spare part heaven!!!


----------



## harryjayjay

dam hoggy u da man in this place! or machine? hmmmm maybe the stig? anyway thanks as im new to all this forum stuff


----------



## Jay-tt225

Hello,

Ttoc sig sorted


----------



## jont122

Hello Everyone


----------



## jedflorex

Hi There!

Joining TTOC has been a somewhat interesting experience; I hope I've now completed all the tasks in the correct manner. After so much effort, you can be sure of one thing; once in, I'm here to stay!

Looking forward to receiving lots of friendly help and advice from other members&#8230;

"*I've got the brain of a four year old. I'll bet he was glad to be rid of it...*"


----------



## Wallsendmag

Except the banner but I'll fix that for you. :wink:


----------



## ethan10

Banner signature added... I think. Though I can't see the banner, just the code. Hmmm...


----------



## Wallsendmag

All fixed


----------



## ethan10

Thanks buddy! :wink:


----------



## Griffith

Just bought an Audi TT for my wife and daughter last week to share as they said it was a 'girly' car, neither of them have driven it yet and I am dreading it, perhaps they will then say its a mans car!

Went for a 'Test Run' in Spain, good roads, little traffic, hood down and a tanned (or wind burn) face.............great.


----------



## A3DFU

Sounds like bliss


----------



## Dhyllan

TTOC sig sorted


----------



## fiftyish

Help please, 
My membership has run out and I have forgoten my password. Each time I enter my email and request a new one the web page tells me a new one will be sent but no email arrives. I have had two reminders that my membership is running out, so I know it's got the right address.
Any ideas?

Nick


----------



## Wallsendmag

fiftyish said:


> Help please,
> My membership has run out and I have forgoten my password. Each time I enter my email and request a new one the web page tells me a new one will be sent but no email arrives. I have had two reminders that my membership is running out, so I know it's got the right address.
> Any ideas?
> 
> Nick


Your password is "password " please change it after you log in :wink:


----------



## fiftyish

Thanks for that, all sorted now.


----------



## Scorcher

Just added my sig strip


----------



## ttblacks

TTOC Banner added


----------



## Hoggy

ttblacks said:


> TTOC Banner added


Hi, You've used wrong membership number, you have used w02320.
Hoggy.


----------



## Steve-c

got my pack today Thank you ,,, 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag

Steve-c said:


> got my pack today Thank you ,,, 8)


Hi Steve you need to put your sig pic back in :wink:


----------



## richyboy

I'm added to


----------



## ttblacks

Looks like I got I right.


----------



## Wallsendmag

No you got it very very wrong but I fixed it for you :wink:


----------



## TT_TT

Sig strip added...hopefully


----------



## ING

new here


----------



## Wallsendmag

ING said:


> new here


HI Ian , add your sig banner as in your welcome email and I'll add you to the club group.

Andrew


----------



## ING

Not sure if its right,,,,e
Help


----------



## Wallsendmag

ING said:


> Not sure if its right,,,,e
> Help


Fixed it for you :wink:


----------



## Lau246

Is it working?


----------



## Lau246

How do you get a photo on your banner?


----------



## Hoggy

Lau246 said:


> How do you get a photo on your banner?


Hi, Sign up with http://www.photobucket.com, its free. 
Upload the pic from you PC using "Browse", "copy" the "IMG" tag, (the lowest one under you pic) & paste into your Sig strip, but take note of size limits etc, from link below. *Too big & it may not display or will be removed.*
viewtopic.php?f=50&t=138623

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Lau246 said:


> How do you get a photo on your banner?


Are you sure you have the correct membership number there ? Your email address doesn't tally with the club database.


----------



## Mikehart

Done


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mikehart, The first time you tried you missed out .... * [img *.... at the beginning.

Hoggy.


----------



## Mikehart

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Mikehart said:


> Many thanks


Hi Mark, That's better, welcome to the TTOC. [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Audiphil

Hope I have sorted the banner


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Phil, welcome to the TTOC. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## hevsg

hi just got a tt today and membership number came in post, first post here so banner may not be working


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Hevsg, Welcome to the TTF & TTOC.
I believe you have missed out the / in the final [/img]
Hoggy.


----------



## Idun

Hope 'membership' enjoyed their holiday. Membership came through this morning, hope I got the banner correct!


----------



## mil8794

Hi

Just purchased a web membership.
Not sure what to do next?


----------



## Hoggy

mil8794 said:


> Hi Just purchased a web membership Not sure what to do next?


Hi, Once you have Email & membership No. click link follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner is displayed, click link below & post, TTOC Commitee should do the rest to give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## DAVECOV

Banner now updated


----------



## Wallsendmag

DI4COV said:


> Banner now updated


Welcome back Dave and Hoggy as well


----------



## Hoggy

Wallsendmag said:


> Welcome back Dave and Hoggy as well


Hi Andy, you're on the ball tonight. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mil8794

Hi

Tried the signature installation and it doesn't seem to have worked, I also am struggling to log in. It keeps returning to log on screen?..


----------



## mil8794

Have tried from laptop and ipad?


----------



## John-H

Sorted it for you. About logging on: Try clearing cookies and see it that helps.


----------



## mil8794

Thanks :lol:


----------



## Travii

Sig done


----------



## kevin_tt

kevin_tt said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can all new members post in this thread once they have added the TTOC banner to their signature and we will add you to the TTOC Group that will enable PM and Market Place Access
> 
> 
> 
> Please add me to the TTOC Group.
> Thanks.
Click to expand...

I still cannot access the members area ?
I can access the marketplace OK


----------



## CarlV6TT

Took out membership today.
Thanks


----------



## itchannel

Hi guys Just bought membership


----------



## MattyB

I'm a member!


----------



## sparkymanx

Well, looks like I've navigated the 'adding of the signature' induction process. Now all I need to do is start working out how I can bring my 2002 1.8 T 8N up to scratch.

I must admit, I have 4 motorbikes and have always maintained that I could never get the same thrill out of a car than I can out of my bikes for the sort money I can afford. Well how wrong was I? I bought my 2002 Audi TT Roadster (I had to have the feeling of being out in the open) for the same price as I paid for my Yamaha R6 (second hand) and I haven't stopped smiling since. 

So much am I enjoying the overall driving experience, I've decided to extend my maintenance skills to the car and try and get the car back up to what I would consider a cared for car, so any hints tips and supplier heads up would be very very welcome.


----------



## j3nks

Sig all sorted..
Now to find some goodies for the V6 :lol:


----------



## r32gttdi

think i worked it out poss .......


----------



## davecooper

Can you please give me access to the marketplace.


----------



## Wallsendmag

davecooper said:


> Can you please give me access to the marketplace.


You should have it already


----------



## chrissy101

Hi, 
Just had my joining pack sent
Not sure what to do now.... Help :?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chrissy. Your membership No. should be in Email, click link & follow instructions to display your banner.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed click link below & post & Admin should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Off to London delivering Christmas presents so I'll sort it out when I get back , and I'm not an Admin btw


----------



## Wallsendmag

chrissy101 said:


> Hi,
> Just had my joining pack sent
> Not sure what to do now.... Help :?


All fixed now :wink:


----------



## ornithology

I would like to have full access as the regular members of TTOC for the marketplace and PM. Please send me a banner. Thank you!


----------



## Hoggy

ornithology said:


> I would like to have full access as the regular members of TTOC for the marketplace and PM. Please send me a banner. Thank you!


Hi, If you have joined the TTOC, Once you have Email & membership No. click link follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner is displayed, click link below & post, TTOC Commitee should do the rest to give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

ornithology said:


> I would like to have full access as the regular members of TTOC for the marketplace and PM. Please send me a banner. Thank you!


Just reply to this message and all your dreams will come true, as if by magic.


----------



## ornithology

Wallsendmag said:


> ornithology said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have full access as the regular members of TTOC for the marketplace and PM. Please send me a banner. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Just reply to this message and all your dreams will come true, as if by magic.
Click to expand...

Abracadabra?


----------



## Wallsendmag

ornithology said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ornithology said:
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to have full access as the regular members of TTOC for the marketplace and PM. Please send me a banner. Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Just reply to this message and all your dreams will come true, as if by magic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Abracadabra?
Click to expand...

Indeed have a look


----------



## chrissy101

Hi just following hoggys post hope this works
Please add me


----------



## Tabbi

Hi fellow members, it's good to be part of the club.

Kind Regards


----------



## karlchadw

banner added


----------



## Faxygaz

hi guys. sent my subs sunday evening..recieved my welcome pack this morning!!.. thats fast (nearly R8 fast]...lol

pity my car wont be ready tomorrow... i noticed that it was over 5 yrs old and no cambelt change yet.. so,they are going to replace it for me tomorrow.so,car will be ready thursday


----------



## Faxygaz

added my banner to my siginature guys


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Faxygaz, Can't see anything wrong with Sig banner text.
You could check to see if BB code is enabled in Profile/Board pref/Posting defaults.
If BB is enabled, will have to wait for TTOC committee to sort the prob, does happen now & again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

TA daaaaaaaa


----------



## gavw

Bought a DSG Coupe a few weeks back, just picked it up this morning as it's been wrapped for Christmas  
Always wanted a TT but it's taken a few years to take the plunge.....


----------



## j8keith

gavw said:


> Bought a DSG Coupe a few weeks back, just picked it up this morning as it's been wrapped for Christmas
> Always wanted a TT but it's taken a few years to take the plunge.....


Great looking car enjoy.


----------



## TomTom

Evening, would it be possible for a mod to confirm if I should be able to view the marketplace?

I have been a member over a year now but currently have no access.

kind regards Tom


----------



## John-H

Looks like youve been sorted out


----------



## TomTom

John-H said:


> Looks like youve been sorted out


Thank you


----------



## Wallsendmag

TomTom said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like youve been sorted out
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...

Why hes not done anything :lol: :lol:


----------



## Olivea

Testing! Hi all!!!!


----------



## marbles14a

posting as requested. pls could you activate my membership. thanks


----------



## Seansy

Add me up please!

S


----------



## MasterFrost

Hi, would it be possible to get access to the market place.
Thanks


----------



## WJPez

Hi,

I have just joined the owners club.

Wayne


----------



## tufty 42

Hopefully sorted :lol:


----------



## richie2

Done..I hope.


----------



## ©hatterBox

Posting so that I can be added 

Dean


----------



## colsey

I have had my membership fee taken out some time ago, but doesn't allow me acces to advertsing so far?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Colsey, Membership No. should have been in Email. Click link follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click below link & post. TTOC Admin should do the rest
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

colsey said:


> I have had my membership fee taken out some time ago, but doesn't allow me acces to advertsing so far?


All sorted


----------



## DarrenScott

TTOC Signature Sorted, thanks


----------



## leonttmk2

Hello TTOC


----------



## RogerB

Whoops! .... sorry guys, missed this thread in the instruction ... but here now, and sig. updated

( I think it's working)


----------



## soTTon

Reporting for duty...


----------



## TimmayK

TTOC signature applied


----------



## colsey

Post as requested as new member


----------



## neiloid1

Finally got round to joining, membership added to signature.


----------



## TimmayK

Any reason why i don't have my TTOC membership status??

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

TimmayK said:


> Any reason why i don't have my TTOC membership status??
> Cheers


Hi, You will have to wait until TTOC Admin see you post I'm afraid.
Hoggy.


----------



## TimmayK

Hoggy said:


> TimmayK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any reason why i don't have my TTOC membership status??
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You will have to wait until TTOC Admin see you post I'm afraid.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, it's just weird how others have got theirs when they posted after me.


----------



## RogerB

Hi Everyone .... all the newbs and oldies alike. [smiley=gossip.gif]

Anybody know who "area rep" is for North Lincolnshre please ... ??

(I'm guessin' it'll be a cabbage grower with an ol' Fergy Tractor and an attitude.. [smiley=argue.gif]

Pretty sure I'm all workin' so that's good.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi RogerB, This may help.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/index.php?option= ... Itemid=120
Hoggy.


----------



## DarrenScott

RogerB said:


> Hi Everyone .... all the newbs and oldies alike. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Anybody know who "area rep" is for North Lincolnshre please ... ??
> 
> (I'm guessin' it'll be a cabbage grower with an ol' Fergy Tractor and an attitude.. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Pretty sure I'm all workin' so that's good.


Hello
I live South Lincolnshire, there doesn't seem to be any reps or events local to us, nearest seems to be Mansfield.


----------



## Nick_Beaumont225

Hi guys!


----------



## fasterthanferraci

Please add me to the system guys! Thanks.


----------



## Kellatron

Banner done =)


----------



## brushwood69

Hi,

Joined over the weekend having been on the BB for a while. I'm taking the car I bought sprinting and hillclimbing this season. Started lightening it up by removing the rear, seats, carpets, stereo, aircon rear weight etc. The class i'm in limits what can be removed so any other ideas welcomed.


----------



## Leegaryhall

Finally got round to signing up...now for the remap !


----------



## Leegaryhall

Why doesn't my TTOC signature banner appear?


----------



## Dwain dibbly

hello :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## CaptainCol

Hi everyone,

Just got my TTOC membership 8)


----------



## PG02

Hello Peeps!

Just got my membership today!


----------



## 44cmn

New member Shaun from Cardiff saying hello. 
I have no idea where I have gone wrong with my banner and would really appreciate some help

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Almost there, just remove the text..CODE: SELECT ALL
Hoggy.


----------



## 44cmn

Cheers Hoggy. All sorted now. Nearly had to resort to asking the kids !


----------



## Hoggy

[smiley=dude.gif]...... [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## A3DFU

44cmn said:


> Nearly had to resort to asking the kids !


They always know, don't they


----------



## EdwardRW

All sorted


----------



## JamesT

Hi, I've done my banner. Could you add me please?


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

I am struggling to post up my banner

can anyone help?

thanks Johno.


----------



## chrissy101

Hi
Help!

Banner up and new starter pack arrived, 
Cant seem to log on. .can get into the tt forum but not ttoc 
What im i not doing...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chrissy, Seperate Registration/Log-in for TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## chrissy101

Thanks Hoggy
Will try again...


----------



## Saleena41

My sig still comes up unknown.


----------



## Saleena41

All sorted,sig is fine.


----------



## big_ab

hi joined the ttforum in may, found a lot of good friendly advice so joined the ttoc as well.
keep up the good work


----------



## R6B TT

New ? Me - not really


----------



## A3DFU

Evening Rob


----------



## wabbit_of_cc

Ah ha! ... kinda getting to grips with the forum now  
Here's my updated TTOC signature. Thanks


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

wabbit_of_cc said:


> Ah ha! ... kinda getting to grips with the forum now
> Here's my updated TTOC signature. Thanks


Boom welldone!


----------



## R6B TT

A3DFU said:


> Evening Rob


Hi Dani


----------



## RUN 41T

Meant to say hi on here before and forgot,

Hi all,


----------



## YG01

I have attached my TTOC banner to my sig. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Beechin

Just checking my TTOC sig is working


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus

New to TTOC, checking in.


----------



## A3DFU

heiliger.stanislaus said:


> New to TTOC, checking in.


Hallo und herzlich willkommen


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus

A3DFU said:


> Hallo und herzlich willkommen


Vielen Dank!

Stan


----------



## ChrisF

My banner is working OK on the club site but not here


----------



## RogerB

DarrenScott said:


> RogerB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone .... all the newbs and oldies alike. [smiley=gossip.gif]
> 
> Anybody know who "area rep" is for North Lincolnshre please ... ??
> 
> (I'm guessin' it'll be a cabbage grower with an ol' Fergy Tractor and an attitude.. [smiley=argue.gif]
> 
> Pretty sure I'm all workin' so that's good.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> I live South Lincolnshire, there doesn't seem to be any reps or events local to us, nearest seems to be Mansfield.
Click to expand...

Sorry Darren! .... I missed your post and comment, somehow it avoided my message email, perhaps we'll get into each others exhaust emissions at some point, us Lincs. people have to stick together.


----------



## as400

"You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum."

Please amend my permissions, I'm getting ready to buy!


----------



## ChrisF

ChrisF said:


> My banner is working OK on the club site but not here


It is now!


----------



## A3DFU

as400 said:


> "You do not have the required permissions to read topics within this forum."
> 
> Please amend my permissions, I'm getting ready to buy!


Never seen Heisenberg spelled this way 8)


----------



## beepcake

Hello


----------



## beepcake

Ok, I had my signature turned off by default .. doh


----------



## TrailSeeker

Hi All,

Joined the TTOC yesterday and completely forgot to post here...Ooops


----------



## Spood Beast

Hi,

New member here researching before buying a TT!


----------



## connor0431

Finally joined TTOC!


----------



## The Boxer

Hope its £15 [smiley=bigcry.gif] well spent :lol:


----------



## eathan

Hi board . New member here . loooking to buy a Mk 1 tt in the next cuople of weeks ! Still cant seem to access the for sale forums ?? What am i doing wrong :?


----------



## Wallsendmag

eathan said:


> Hi board . New member here . loooking to buy a Mk 1 tt in the next cuople of weeks ! Still cant seem to access the for sale forums ?? What am i doing wrong :?


Hi eathan you need to sdd your TTOC banner to your sig just cut and paste from your confirmation email into your signature.


----------



## Nick nj

Banner updated.


----------



## AC_TT225

Hey all,

Just purchased my membership to TTOC. Can you grant me access to the members forum please.

I collect my TT coupe on Thursday and cant wait to get going


----------



## Hoggy

AC_TT225 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Just purchased my membership to TTOC. Can you grant me access to the members forum please.
> 
> I collect my TT coupe on Thursday and cant wait to get going


Hi, Click & follow instructions in link to display your banner. TTOC committee should do the rest.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------



## 8utterz

Wallsendmag said:


> There you go all updated.


Hey, only just noticed this post! Market place would be great if you can allow access for me?

:grin:


----------



## newrayTT

TTOC signiture sorted


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ray, No you haven't, should look like this but with square bracket at beginning & end. Assuming you have number correct.

img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=w00811&user=raynewell[/img

Hoggy.


----------



## newrayTT

Hi to everyone


----------



## newrayTT

Signiture should be ok now - I hope

Regards

Ray


----------



## hopps

Hi, new member here.


----------



## CRU57Y

TTOC banner added.

Cheers.


----------



## stuarte

Hi, just seen this thread - can you add me please !!


----------



## Silverye

Hi - new member and currently looking to source a Mk1. Dithering between a 225 or the V6 

Currently have a Mk5 Golf GTI that I'm moving from.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Silverye, Welcome to the TTF..You will be better off posting in the MK1 section in the future, but this may help.
Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
Hoggy.


----------



## Audi Steve

Evening all, Newbie here :-0, been directed to the site buy a couple of members on here now so though I'd come and say hay!

Steve


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF. You would be better off posting in the "New Users" section.
Hoggy.


----------



## onlymeagain

Just joined and added my sig


----------



## Hoggy

Hi onlymeagain, Welcome to the TTOC as well.... TTOC committee will hopefully give you full access soon.
Hoggy.


----------



## onlymeagain

How long does it normally take to be allowed full access after posting my sig?


----------



## Hoggy

onlymeagain said:


> How long does it normally take to be allowed full access after posting my sig?


Hi, Its a manual operation by TTOC committee, so as soon as your post is seen, access will be allowed. 
Andrew may be at work so hasn't seen your post yet. 
Edit.. Just realised you posted 3 days ago.. Shame there aren't a few more TTOC committee, with those priviliges. 
Hoggy.


----------



## Shootist

Posting


----------



## rtm4676

Just joined today.


----------



## anotherauditt

waiting TTOC clearance..


----------



## millepeed

ttoc sig sorted


----------



## John18

Hello


----------



## andrewf

Hi to all


----------



## Silverye

Hoggy said:


> Hi Silverye, Welcome to the TTF..You will be better off posting in the MK1 section in the future, but this may help.
> Service history is very important. cambelt/water pump every 65k miles or 5 years which ever comes first, dash instruments (dashpod) read correctly, coolant temp reaches 90 within a couple of miles & stays there.
> Get written confirmation of cambelt/water pump change or reduce price by £500 & get it replaced ASAP.
> 3.2 V6 no turbo or cambelt to worry about, so should be more reliable, DSG may be weak link, unless you can find a manual.& a nicer exhaust note.
> Don't rush into it. A good TT is a wonderful car, a bad un can be a money pit.
> Plenty of good uns out there, but probably more bad uns, *so as I said don't rush into it.*
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the advice Hoggy - followed your advice and have a lovely V6 2005 plate now 

Also joined the TTOC 8)


----------



## captainwow

Hi guys.

Finally pulled my finger out and joined  . Member no.W00864


----------



## Stratmaninoff

All updated i think Hi everyone.


----------



## chinmeister

Hello to everyone!


----------



## arvelb

Thanks :roll:


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

chinmeister said:


> Hello to everyone!


Welcome.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## 42BABYDOLL

Stratmaninoff said:


> All updated i think Hi everyone.


Welcome.. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## barhopper146

Hi everyone,

After just over a month of owning my TT 225 I have finally joined the TTOC 

Great to meet you all!


----------



## gomez47

Hi everyone


----------



## ajsmithy

Hi everyone

Hope I got adding the signature correct!


----------



## Hoggy

gomez47 said:


> Hi everyone


Hi Gomez47, Welcome to the TTF & TTOC. Where in Pembrokeshire are you. ?
Hoggy.


----------



## gomez47

Hoggy said:


> gomez47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gomez47, Welcome to the TTF & TTOC. Where in Pembrokeshire are you. ?
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi Hoggy, cheers mate. I live in Haverfordwest and work in Pembroke.


----------



## Arrow

Hi everyone - signature strip should now be all updated!


----------



## Hoggy

gomez47 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gomez47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gomez47, Welcome to the TTF & TTOC. Where in Pembrokeshire are you. ?
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hoggy, cheers mate. I live in Haverfordwest and work in Pembroke.
Click to expand...

Hi Gomez47, I will look out for you, what colour you driving, Mk 1 or 2. I'm more often than not in my VXR.
Hoggy.


----------



## gomez47

Hi Gomez47, Welcome to the TTF & TTOC. Where in Pembrokeshire are you. ?
Hoggy. [/quote]
Hi Hoggy, cheers mate. I live in Haverfordwest and work in Pembroke.[/quote]

Hi Gomez47, I will look out for you, what colour you driving, Mk 1 or 2. I'm more often than not in my VXR.
Hoggy. [/quote]

MK1 in Avus silver, brought it from sinclair neyland about 18 months ago. Think I might have seen you on my way through the dock. Rich


----------



## Reshard1977

Hi Moderators,

This forum has been great for finding information, and learning from other members experiences.

BUT, part of the reason I signed up was to view the for sale/forum market section, which is proving to be much more complicated than I have seen on any other forum. Partly because the instructions are not very clear, and because its more complicated than any other forum I have encountered.

I have paid the fee last week, followed the instructions, waited for the snail mail to arrive with my details and further instructions, updated my sig, but still cant get onto the sales section!

Please help! :-(


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Reshard, Its a manual operation by TTOC committee, so as soon as your post is seen, access will be allowed. 
Andrew may be at work so hasn't seen your post yet. 
Shame there aren't a few more TTOC committee, with those priviliges, as TTF Mods do not have that authority. 
Hoggy.


----------



## mpv

New TTOC member post, here we go :mrgreen:


----------



## Jackieb

Thanks again for sorting sig


----------



## Hoggy

Jackieb said:


> Thanks again for sorting sig


Hi jackieb, May be sorted on TTOC but not on TTF.
click link & follow instructions.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Hoggy.


----------



## noroomforthedog

Newish, on the fringe for about a year ( hi Andrew, Trev and the rest of the Scottish crew and big thumbs up to Jorge ) and a hello to Hoggy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gohie

Hello all


----------



## ScoTT75

Hello


----------



## Noha

Hi,

Please sort me with regards to viewing the Market thread etc


----------



## A3DFU

Hi ScoTT75 and welcome 

We have our next area meet a week on Friday

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=323449

I hope you'll join us

Dani


----------



## ashep06

Signature Added. Thx


----------



## Riggasurf

Joined a few months ago just forgot to post I think! Hey all!

Ryan


----------



## merlin2

Hi all, I am currently looking for my 1st TT.


----------



## dazfaz1

The sig done!


----------



## Missus_Pod

Hello all 

Banner done and TTOC stickers on the car looking very posh!


----------



## ryanmtt

ttoc banner done 

Ryan


----------



## RobLawlor

Roblawlor checking in


----------



## martyp1970

Fully paid up member now and I dont get my car untill tuesday [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Cant wait .

Martin


----------



## A3DFU

Missus_Pod said:


> Hello all
> 
> Banner done and TTOC stickers on the car looking very posh!


Hi Missus_Pod and welcome to the mad house 

We have an area meet this coming Friday: a short drive and the a yummy curry [smiley=chef.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=323449

I hope you'll make it for your first TTOC meet

Dani


----------



## Conk

Hey, got my tt a week ago now and got a free years membership, so here I am 

Hopefully my signature is working and I haven't done it wrong!


----------



## carpet3

Just got my membership sorted


----------



## CNM_xD

Just got membership!

Hope to meet all you guys on some TT meets!


----------



## kamchatka

Hi all, good to be onboard.... [smiley=cheers.gif] David


----------



## tim_s

I just signed up this evening. Hope to meet some of you soon.


----------



## daztheblue1976

been here a while now and just paid for a years membership


----------



## groove65

Joined yesterday on Web membership


----------



## dizzle99

Signed up a coupe of weeks ago now, will be signing up to a full membership once payday arrives. All ill need then is an actual TT 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## MykP

Fully signed up - please add me.
Cheers Myk


----------



## JoshyTT

all paid order number 6961  just going to see if i can sort the sig.


----------



## JoshyTT

still not recieved a member number


----------



## A3DFU

Think Andrew is on holiday. So be patient Joshy


----------



## JoshyTT

Thats ok didnt realise. didnt want to do anything wrong or not quick enough etc,


----------



## A3DFU

You're all right Joshy  
I'm sure Andrew will sort thing for you as soon as he gets back home

Oh, and welcome to the club


----------



## Gc76

Ive just joined the TTOC 1 year web membership and received an order confirmation email but cannot find my membership number only a order number. Anyhow Ive tried to update my signature with the order number (thinking this was right) but it doesn't look like it works.

Edit* Ahh Ive just read the previous page (should have done this first), so it looks like I have to wait for a membership number after I have registered on the TTOC.

Can someone confirm this

Cheers Graham


----------



## JoshyTT

dont worry graham he is away on holiday im also waiting for my number but by that time i will aslo be away lol.


----------



## Gc76

Joshy, do you know when he is back?

Ah well looks like I will have to wait a little while until I can get on the marketplace


----------



## JoshyTT

i still managed to get on the market place etc just not recieved a number thats all.


----------



## Gc76

That must be due to the number of posts you have. A newbie like me has to wait.


----------



## A3DFU

I think Andrew will be back in another few days


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

It's bad news for us we are now back.  [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## A3DFU

Welcome back 8)


----------



## Gc76

That's my membership number and sig sorted. Now it can be long until I get on the market place.


----------



## Grey skull

Hi..help needed, my sig strip comes up invalid ..I've followed the info on the intro letter with my welcoming pack ..but I've noticed the letter starts by welcome darren my name is David and also the membership nos does not match on the letter I ts 02386 and on the card it's 02384..thanks


----------



## JoshyTT

all sorted :0


----------



## Gapsonuk

I have just purchase a full 1 year membership inc the classic for £41.50 :mrgreen:


----------



## sambascombe

Hello! Just got myself the web membership.

thanks

Sam


----------



## Gapsonuk

Hi There All

My Name is Henry and I am from the Cheadle Hulme area of stockport. I current own a 2000 TT Roadster 225 Quattro. I work in the Chinese takeaway Business :mrgreen: And I hope to meet some of you guys in future meets etc.

Henry


----------



## A3DFU

Gapsonuk said:


> Hi There All
> 
> My Name is Henry and I am from the Cheadle Hulme area of stockport. I current own a 2000 TT Roadster 225 Quattro. I work in the Chinese takeaway Business :mrgreen: And I hope to meet some of you guys in future meets etc.
> 
> Henry


Hi Henry,

I'm around the corner in Wilmslow 

We have a regular monthly meet on the second Friday of each month. This month though we do a Pennine Cruise and go Ten-Pin bowling. I hope you'll join us 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=327393

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## Gapsonuk

Hi Dani

Sorry I don't think I can make fridays as My only day off is on a tuesday and the weekend are my busiest days.
But we will meet, I can assure you that.


----------



## sambascombe

Id be interested to know if anyone is based in the New Forest area? Im from Bournemouth myself but rarely see any other TT's that look like they maybe owned by a forum user..ie looked after!


----------



## sambascombe

How do I go about getting my PM's turned on too? I want to contact someone regarding buying an item but as of yet cannot.

thanks, Sam


----------



## Cyberfyn

New car, New club.... Sign me up!



Cheers.
Ian.


----------



## ipiran

Hello all,

Just bought a X plate raven black 225 roadster to nurture my midlife crisis. I bought the roadster in the hope of enjoying the Cornish summer, however it's currently raining!

Cheers

Mike


----------



## adamdavi3s

Testing my banner!!


----------



## dan00001

TTOC banner added  anyone know how long it will be untill i recieve my membership pack through the post? i signed up yesterday. thanks, dan.


----------



## TT Owners Club

Your membership pack will be with you by the middle of the week hopefully.


----------



## MykP

Hello
I have TTOC membership what else do I have to do to gain access to the marketplace?
Regards
Myk


----------



## Hoggy

MykP said:


> Hello
> I have TTOC membership what else do I have to do to gain access to the marketplace?
> Regards
> Myk


Hi, Once TTOC committee (Andrew) sees this post he will do the rest to give you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## MykP

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## pleasure

HI,

Add me too please.


----------



## bam4me

Am I coming through


----------



## richwitney

Hey guys - how do I get access to the marketplace? :?:


----------



## S12BOS

Hi
Could you get me access to the market place please, cheers

Regards

Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag

S12BOS said:


> Hi
> Could you get me access to the market place please, cheers
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


If this has been done this morning could someone confirm who has changed the status please?


----------



## dele

Hey there, new member wanting to join the RS club, so access to marketplace and PM system would be nice.

Many thanks,

Del


----------



## dele

Anyone?


----------



## phope

Hi

You've two options for getting access to the marketplace 

The owners of the TT Forum (which is separate from the TT Owners Club) have set a post threshold before new forum members get access to the PM function and marketplace, so you can either post away and you'll get access fairly soon

Alternatively, TT Owners Club members currently get immediate access to the TT Forum marketplace as an additional member benefit, mainly because then we have your name, address and payment records on file - you can join the TTOC here

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... b9b9815fa6


----------



## whitestar1610

New car, new club. Sign me up! :lol:



cheers, Chris.


----------



## bobler

New member and hopefully the Sig is correct  Time to get viewing the market place then for a TT


----------



## bobler

Lets try again ! for some reason i have 2 usernames registered to my email address !


----------



## John-H

Rossb601 said:


> Lets try again ! for some reason i have 2 usernames registered to my email address !


The system shouldn't allow you to use the same email adress but I have seen this happen before - seems to be an occasional bug. So anyway, what do you want to do? Do you want one deleting and combine the posts from both into one?


----------



## Pugwash69

Done diddly done for.


----------



## hodge

Sorted looking forward to getting my TT in the next few months


----------



## Audi Blip

Thats my sig done, cheers.


----------



## Audi Blip

Strange its come up as invalid ????


----------



## Audi Blip

Try this then.


----------



## Audi Blip

Ah I presume ads have to validate me


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Audi Blip, It should work O.K. without any intervention, is your membership No. W00916.
Hoggy.


----------



## Audi Blip

Thanks for the response Hoggy , It's working fine now ,, I just don't do technical stuff


----------



## Gary the newb ee

Banner sorted hopefully

Cheers 
[smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Kevybtt

Hi all, how do I add the ttoc under my profile picture


----------



## Wallsendmag

There you go


----------



## [email protected]

Signed up for 2-years, great offer at £32...bargain...!

William


----------



## Callum-TT

Hi all I signed up today membership number 02424 can't update sig strip as on iPhone.


----------



## D4n91

Signed up.....been meaning to do it for a while and couldn't resist when I spotted the 2 years half price deal


----------



## BlackStar

Hi,

Sig completed. . .


----------



## A3DFU

D4n91 said:


> Signed up.....been meaning to do it for a while and couldn't resist when I spotted the 2 years half price deal


Hi D4n91,

we have a meet tomorrow evening. I hope you will pop along 

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=332910

Cheers,

Dani


----------



## DnoTT

Joined a few days ago. Got the bits through the post which was nice and quick! Where do you lot put the window sticker, if anywhere?

Dean


----------



## Callum-TT

DnoTT said:


> Joined a few days ago. Got the bits through the post which was nice and quick! Where do you lot put the window sticker, if anywhere?
> 
> Dean


Thinking that myself. Mine will probably be different as its the cabriolet.

Any help people?


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

I applied and paid for membership a couple of days ago not heard anything yet, who on the committee is responsible for sorting out new members applications? How long does it normally take? When will I hear, hopefully before the closing date for the voting ?


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

DnoTT said:


> Joined a few days ago. Got the bits through the post which was nice and quick! Where do you lot put the window sticker, if anywhere?
> 
> Dean


Did you get any sort of acknowledgement that your application and money had been received before you got the stuff in the post?


----------



## Wallsendmag

The only outstanding order we have is waiting for payment , can you let me have your order number please ?


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Where can i find the order number. I just went through the step by step online application and clicked payment by paypal.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Where can i find the order number. I just went through the step by step online application and clicked payment by paypal.


Did you get an email confirmation?


----------



## Wallsendmag

You have a pm


----------



## Wallsendmag

Your order was posted yesterday, can you check your spam folder and add our email address to your contact list


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Wasn't in my spam box when I cleared it earlier but its magically appeared now so sorted.  Just need the email saying my account has been activated so I can access bits I havent been able to as a TTF member.

Oooh and just seen my banner.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just to set the record straight ,you ordered your membership at 23:42 on Tuesday evening and it was posted out at 17:00 yesterday :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT

Wallsendmag said:


> Just to set the record straight ,you ordered your membership at 23:42 on Tuesday evening and it was posted out at 17:00 yesterday :wink:


Sounds like a drunken late night order lol.


----------



## Callum-TT

Just a quick one on membership numbers.

I see some with a "W" in front of their numbers and I don't. What does that mean? I know it's probably nothing.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Callum-TT said:


> Just a quick one on membership numbers.
> 
> I see some with a "W" in front of their numbers and I don't. What does that mean? I know it's probably nothing.


Web members have a W prefix , Premium members are prefixless.


----------



## Callum-TT

Wallsendmag said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a quick one on membership numbers.
> 
> I see some with a "W" in front of their numbers and I don't. What does that mean? I know it's probably nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Web members have a W prefix , Premium members are prefixless.
Click to expand...

Ah ok thanks buddy.


----------



## cableguy11

Could someone please sort mine out.

the ttoc logo doesnt appear below my avatar.

thanks


----------



## thestig666

hi I am a new TTOC member I was just hoping to be automaticly upgraded. I have been given a link for the banner to add my sig.. All a bit confusing tbh what happens? I would like to go to the marketplace if possible


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Callum-TT said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to set the record straight ,you ordered your membership at 23:42 on Tuesday evening and it was posted out at 17:00 yesterday :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a drunken late night order lol.
Click to expand...

OI cheeky!! Earl Grey Tea does not have that effect on anyone.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Contacting any board member I am following instructions from this:

The specified username is currently inactive. If you have problems activating your account, please contact a board administrator.

Can someone activate my username please?


----------



## Stueyturn

thestig666 said:


> hi I am a new TTOC member I was just hoping to be automaticly upgraded. I have been given a link for the banner to add my sig.. All a bit confusing tbh what happens? I would like to go to the marketplace if possible


Hey, you've posted in the right place now so in due course you will be given access. Shouldn't take long for it to get sorted but this is done by people voluntarily in their spare time so isn't always instant.

Welcome to the club!


----------



## TTchan

Hey guys, I renewed earlier today, can I have my username blue again please  :lol


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Anyone able to tell me who are the TTOC board administrators? As I said in an earlier post I am unable to access the TTOC forum and I get a message saying contact board administrators, can I assume they dont read the forum and there is some other way of communicating with them, ouijji board maybe? I couldnt find mine so I PM'd NEM instead is he the person to ask or is there someone else and who?

Its friday 14th and I want to access the forum. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Callum-TT

Luvs my Cupra said:


> Anyone able to tell me who are the TTOC board administrators? As I said in an earlier post I am unable to access the TTOC forum and I get a message saying contact board administrators, can I assume they dont read the forum and there is some other way of communicating with them, ouijji board maybe? I couldnt find mine so I PM'd NEM instead is he the person to ask or is there someone else and who?
> 
> Its friday 14th and I want to access the forum. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I would have thought you would be ok as your username is blue and you have your banner I your sig.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nick and I but I have limited internet access at the moment

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thestig666

Stueyturn said:


> thestig666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi I am a new TTOC member I was just hoping to be automaticly upgraded. I have been given a link for the banner to add my sig.. All a bit confusing tbh what happens? I would like to go to the marketplace if possible
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, you've posted in the right place now so in due course you will be given access. Shouldn't take long for it to get sorted but this is done by people voluntarily in their spare time so isn't always instant.
> 
> Welcome to the club!
Click to expand...

 thank you hope I am up and running soon


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Callum-TT said:


> Luvs my Cupra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone able to tell me who are the TTOC board administrators? As I said in an earlier post I am unable to access the TTOC forum and I get a message saying contact board administrators, can I assume they dont read the forum and there is some other way of communicating with them, ouijji board maybe? I couldnt find mine so I PM'd NEM instead is he the person to ask or is there someone else and who?
> 
> Its friday 14th and I want to access the forum. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> I would have thought you would be ok as your username is blue and you have your banner I your sig.
Click to expand...

Yes I thought so as well, but not able to log in. Just as well I didnt want to stand for one of the committee posts as today is the last day.


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Wallsendmag said:


> Nick and I but I have limited internet access at the moment
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Is Nick Nem on here, if so I pm'd him earlier when he was online?


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

woooo TTOC account activated!


----------



## Callum-TT

Luvs my Cupra said:


> woooo TTOC account activated!


Yay get ready to vote


----------



## TTchan

TTchan said:


> Hey guys, I renewed earlier today, can I have my username blue again please  :lol


Can mine be sorted out please? :? I did ask nicely yesterday


----------



## brittan

TTchan said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I renewed earlier today, can I have my username blue again please  :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can mine be sorted out please? :? I did ask nicely yesterday
Click to expand...

The Membership Sec is normally very prompt in sorting these things but he's on his hols so you may have to be patient for a while.


----------



## TTchan

brittan said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I renewed earlier today, can I have my username blue again please  :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can mine be sorted out please? :? I did ask nicely yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Membership Sec is normally very prompt in sorting these things but he's on his hols so you may have to be patient for a while.
Click to expand...

I'm very patient  but its just that Nick posted last night in another thread that he had activated everyone, but I'm still locked out of the members section on TTOC :? Just confused that's all.


----------



## Wallsendmag

TTchan said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys, I renewed earlier today, can I have my username blue again please  :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Can mine be sorted out please? :? I did ask nicely yesterday
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Membership Sec is normally very prompt in sorting these things but he's on his hols so you may have to be patient for a while.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm very patient  but its just that Nick posted last night in another thread that he had activated everyone, but I'm still locked out of the members section on TTOC :? Just confused that's all.
Click to expand...

The forum owners In their wisdom made it so I am the only person who can add you by removing Nick access . I have very limited web access and only on my phone don't worry I get back in a week or two

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TTchan

Wallsendmag said:


> The forum owners In their wisdom made it so I am the only person who can add you by removing Nick access . I have very limited web access and only on my phone don't worry I get back in a week or two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Ah ok, not to worry Andrew, from what I saw last night I thought Nick could activate me too as I knew you was sunning yourself on holiday but never mind  hope your enjoying your first few days 8)


----------



## G60MAT

Howdy, just say hello!


----------



## John-H

TTchan said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum owners In their wisdom made it so I am the only person who can add you by removing Nick access . I have very limited web access and only on my phone don't worry I get back in a week or two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok, not to worry Andrew, from what I saw last night I thought Nick could activate me too as I knew you was sunning yourself on holiday but never mind  hope your enjoying your first few days 8)
Click to expand...

Whilst Andrew is away I can put people in or out of the TTOC group if Andrew or Nick tells me who to sort. Only need to ask.


----------



## thestig666

John-H said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum owners In their wisdom made it so I am the only person who can add you by removing Nick access . I have very limited web access and only on my phone don't worry I get back in a week or two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok, not to worry Andrew, from what I saw last night I thought Nick could activate me too as I knew you was sunning yourself on holiday but never mind  hope your enjoying your first few days 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whilst Andrew is away I can put people in or out of the TTOC group if Andrew or Nick tells me who to sort. Only need to ask.
Click to expand...

Hi is it possible turn me Blue so can look at the marketplace please


----------



## Rich!

Hello

Membership number W00937

Signature doesn't seem to work however ....


----------



## illingworth22

I have just joined as a Web Member for 3 years 8) Do I get an e-mail confirmation ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Yes, you will get Email with membership No. When you have Membership No. starting with a W.
Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email when you paid. 
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee should do the rest. May not be immediate if the Committee member is away working or Hols
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## paso

Hi There joined the TTOC recently and only just got around to sorting the membership banner which seems to be playing up lol hoping to meet some of you soon  Regards Julie

My membership number is W00911.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Paso, Try again, you have extra characters in you Membership banner, which I can't edit. That's the reason it's invalid.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Julie, Should look like this but with square bracket at beginning & end.

img]http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=w00911&user=paso[/img

Hoggy.


----------



## paso

Thank you for that 8) That is not whats on the welcome letter by the way


----------



## Hoggy

paso said:


> Thank you for that 8) That is not whats on the welcome letter by the way


Hi Julie, Excellent......... Some others have said that sent Info is sometimes incorrect. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## paso

Now please Mr Hoggy how do I turn blue ?  seems to get you into places :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy

paso said:


> Now please Mr Hoggy how do I turn blue ?  seems to get you into places :mrgreen:


Hi Julie, Shouldn't stop you accessing all areas, beyond my control but, & TTOC committee will sort out the* colour.*
Hoggy.


----------



## illingworth22

illingworth22 said:


> I have just joined as a Web Member for 3 years 8) Do I get an e-mail confirmation ?





Hoggy said:


> Hi, Yes, you will get Email with membership No. When you have Membership No. starting with a W.
> Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email when you paid.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee should do the rest. May not be immediate if the Committee member is away working or Hols
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.


Hoggy,

How long before I get my e-mail? No rushing, I just wondered if I should have it by now or be checking my Spam


----------



## G60MAT

John-H said:


> TTchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> The forum owners In their wisdom made it so I am the only person who can add you by removing Nick access . I have very limited web access and only on my phone don't worry I get back in a week or two
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ok, not to worry Andrew, from what I saw last night I thought Nick could activate me too as I knew you was sunning yourself on holiday but never mind  hope your enjoying your first few days 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whilst Andrew is away I can put people in or out of the TTOC group if Andrew or Nick tells me who to sort. Only need to ask.
Click to expand...

Me please!


----------



## Wallsendmag

illingworth22 said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have just joined as a Web Member for 3 years 8) Do I get an e-mail confirmation ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Yes, you will get Email with membership No. When you have Membership No. starting with a W.
> Click this link & follow instructions to display your banner, this info should be in Email when you paid.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> Once banner displayed click this link & post.. TTOC Committee should do the rest. May not be immediate if the Committee member is away working or Hols
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoggy,
> 
> How long before I get my e-mail? No rushing, I just wondered if I should have it by now or be checking my Spam
Click to expand...

You should have it now


----------



## Audiphil

Hi illingworth,

Wallsendmag our membership secretary is on holiday and while I was writing this has replied to you. This how good Andy is even on holiday he is still getting things sorted


----------



## thestig666

Thank you


----------



## illingworth22

Audiphil said:


> Hi illingworth,
> 
> Wallsendmag our membership secretary is on holiday and while I was writing this has replied to you. This how good Andy is even on holiday he is still getting things sorted


No worries... Just checking to see if I have got it right!


----------



## brittan

Like this?
You've put an upper case I in Illingworth22 - try using a lower case i, as per your user name.


----------



## illingworth22

brittan said:


> Like this?
> You've put an upper case I in Illingworth22 - try using a lower case i, as per your user name.


Still the same with a i instead of I


----------



## John-H

illingworth22 said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> You've put an upper case I in Illingworth22 - try using a lower case i, as per your user name.
> 
> 
> 
> Still the same with a i instead of I
Click to expand...

Sorted it for you - you had BB code turned off


----------



## illingworth22

John-H said:


> illingworth22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> brittan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like this?
> You've put an upper case I in Illingworth22 - try using a lower case i, as per your user name.
> 
> 
> 
> Still the same with a i instead of I
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sorted it for you - you had BB code turned off
Click to expand...

Darn that Big Brother Code! Thanks for your help!


----------



## Desmodave996

TT Banner done!


----------



## Hev

urmmmmm...........'hello' :wink: :roll:

Hev x


----------



## illingworth22

Hev said:


> urmmmmm...........'hello' :wink: :roll:
> 
> Hev x


Is this a hint to me?


----------



## Hev

illingworth22 said:


> Hev said:
> 
> 
> 
> urmmmmm...........'hello' :wink: :roll:
> 
> Hev x
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a hint to me?
Click to expand...

Can be if you like....... :lol:

Hev x


----------



## illingworth22

Can I ask a couple of Questions....

1) Would it have been possible to have chosen a membership number (say 775)?
2) When I go to the members section of the TTOC do I log on with the same name and PW as I do on this forum? I understand that I need to be added to a group, I am just checking if I need to re register

Thanks for all your hard work!

Richard


----------



## brittan

illingworth22 said:


> Can I ask a Question....
> 2) When I go to the members section of the TTOC do I log on with the same name and PW as I do on this forum? I understand that I need to be added to a group, I am just checking if I need to re register
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> Richard


You need to register on the TTOC members area. It's completely separate from this forum. Most, if not all, people use the same user name.


----------



## Wallsendmag

illingworth22 said:


> Can I ask a couple of Questions....
> 
> 1) Would it have been possible to have chosen a membership number (say 775)?
> 2) When I go to the members section of the TTOC do I log on with the same name and PW as I do on this forum? I understand that I need to be added to a group, I am just checking if I need to re register
> 
> Thanks for all your hard work!
> 
> Richard


Hi it's not possible to select a membership number. You need to register as Brian has said on the members area.


----------



## Desmosuzy996

Hopefully my tt banners below...


----------



## borderdad

Hope this is what's required? 8)


----------



## A3DFU

borderdad said:


> Hope this is what's required? 8)


Welcome to the club


----------



## hpick1

Hi

I am told I need to post here to get full access to the site including marketplace

Thanks
Helen


----------



## John-H

I think you just did


----------



## Wallsendmag

I saw your earlier post and updated your status


----------



## Jockanease

Morning Folks,

Very happy new owner and member here! 

Cheers.


----------



## sharpnigel

Hi, I have updated my signature to include my TTOC memberhsip number but still unable to view the markeplace. I get meeage saying I do have the correct permissions.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## adamrezi

Hi guys!


----------



## adamrezi

sharpnigel said:


> Hi, I have updated my signature to include my TTOC memberhsip number but still unable to view the markeplace. I get meeage saying I do have the correct permissions.
> 
> Any help appreciated.


 i have the same problem!


----------



## A3DFU

Nach Adam Riese :wink:

Welcome to the madhouse


----------



## oilbd

Can you hear me mother?


----------



## A3DFU

Loud and clear child


----------



## Wallsendmag

Can we please keep this thread on topic please , it is solely for the use of new TTOC members wanting to be placed into the TTOC group.


----------



## symiller

Hello

New member here


----------



## asillars

Hi all, new member

Andy Sillars


----------



## dsM22

New TTOC Member. Thanks


----------



## Watwillbee

Hi access would be great thanks. Im sure there are some bargains to be had!


----------



## Darrenb1

Darrenb1 Added Banner, Please add me to Marketplace.

Regards

Darren


----------



## *adam

Hey


----------



## Tyrer

all sig'd up


----------



## Pmercer

Hi. Just added banner. Could I be given full access please. 
Cheers. Paul (pmercer)


----------



## Lo22er

Hello, do i now have access to the market place?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lo22er, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, & changes to allow access are in place, so may not happen quickly.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## David C

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hi, add me please.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi David, You should now have access.. My first go at allowing access, so hope it worked O.K.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> Hi David, You should now have access.. My first go at allowing access, so hope it worked O.K.
> Hoggy.


Sorry , what !!!!!! Who authorised this ? How have you verified the membership ?

Sent from a fruity device


----------



## Ikon66

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, You should now have access.. My first go at allowing access, so hope it worked O.K.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry , what !!!!!! Who authorised this ? How have you verified the membership ?
> 
> Sent from a fruity device
Click to expand...

 :wink:


----------



## David C

I haven't been put into the "TT Owners Club Member" group yet though.


----------



## Ikon66

Afaik you'll have to wait for a TTOC member to give you that access, but you have FS section access now


----------



## Hoggy

David C said:


> I haven't been put into the "TT Owners Club Member" group yet though.


Hi David, I can't do that, Brittan & Jamman will have that authority.
Hoggy.


----------



## ilovemycar

Me Please


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, ilovemycar.. Your IP address is the same as Andrews' :roll: & your Email address is not allowed..  :? 
Hoggy.


----------



## Ikon66

Epic fail!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

Just testing , don't want forum members conned :wink: The [email protected] email may have been a giveaway I guess :lol: Although be careful because we have two members living hundreds of miles away using the same ip address


----------



## Hoggy

Wallsendmag said:


> Just testing , don't want forum members conned :wink: The [email protected] email may have been a giveaway I guess :lol: Although be careful because we have two members living hundreds of miles away using the same ip address


Hi, Not surprised, but dissappointed. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## T3RBO

Wallsendmag said:


> Just testing , don't want forum members conned :wink: The [email protected] email may have been a giveaway I guess :lol:


Hoggy puts rather a lot of time and effort into this forum, and because of a TTOC ruling which stops you from administering your own memberships on here, he is even helping out with that... and you go and cause him more hassle by 'testing' if he is completing the extra workload correctly :?


----------



## Ikon66

T3RBO said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just testing , don't want forum members conned :wink: The [email protected] email may have been a giveaway I guess :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy puts rather a lot of time and effort into this forum, and because of a TTOC ruling which stops you from administering your own memberships on here, he is even helping out with that... and you go and cause him more hassle by 'testing' if he is completing the extra workload correctly :?
Click to expand...

well put :x


----------



## Gazzer

Hoggy said:


> Hi, ilovemycar.. Your IP address is the same as Andrews' :roll: & your Email address is not allowed..  :?
> Hoggy.


dual identities hmmmmmm that came up a while ago and someone slated that person :roll:


----------



## Ikon66

Gazzer said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, ilovemycar.. Your IP address is the same as Andrews' :roll: & your Email address is not allowed..  :?
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> dual identities hmmmmmm that came up a while ago and someone slated that person :roll:
Click to expand...

yeah but this was done for the benefit of the forum!!!!! :roll:


----------



## Gazzer

oh of course Paul........silly me


----------



## Hoggy

Wallsendmag said:


> Can we please keep this thread on topic please , it is solely for the use of new TTOC members wanting to be placed into the TTOC group.


 :lol: :lol: :roll: :? :wink:


----------



## jamman

All up to date now I think please PM and let me know if I have missed any 

Folks please keep the thread OT because it will make our job a lot easier than having to wade through page after page


----------



## Gazzer

Hoggy said:


> David C said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been put into the "TT Owners Club Member" group yet though.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi David, I can't do that, Brittan & Jamman will have that authority.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Fair dinkum boys.......


----------



## Luvs my Cupra

Wallsendmag said:


> Just testing , don't want forum members conned :wink: The [email protected] email may have been a giveaway I guess :lol: Although be careful because we have two members living hundreds of miles away using the same ip address


FFS...........you got caught out wasting TTF's moderators time then try and deflect it. Grow up will you!


----------



## MGauky

Banner done !


----------



## connor0431

I'm confused by this thread lol :/


----------



## Hoggy

MGauky said:


> Banner done !


Hi, access to TTF Market Place & PM's given.

Hoggy,


----------



## jamman

Sorry I've been asked to stop adding members until a verification process is in place which will hopefully be very soon.


----------



## connor0431

I thought you were automatically added on signing up a membership?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Connor, Always been a manual operation for new TTF members, unless above the required number of posts for Market Place Access & PMs.
Changes have taken place since the TTOC AGM.
I am now able to give new paid up TTOC members access to the TTF Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## connor0431

Ok yeah that's fair enough..

So I just need to hit a certain amount of posts then? (What's the number?)


----------



## Hoggy

connor0431 said:


> Ok yeah that's fair enough..
> 
> So I just need to hit a certain amount of posts then? (What's the number?)


Hi Connor, You are already a paid up TTOC member with members banner displayed so should you should have been given access to Market Place before I was given the job. Let me know if you haven't got access.
Hoggy.


----------



## idahospeed

Membership Purchased. Ready for ascension!

Thanks!


----------



## Ikon66

idahospeed said:


> Membership Purchased. Ready for ascension!
> 
> Thanks!


You need to add your TTOC banner to your sig strip


----------



## T8TUM

Hi all,

Another new member here


----------



## idahospeed

Now I'm ready!


----------



## jamman

Hi,

As soon as I get the thumbs up you two will be added 

Regards

James


----------



## jamman

All done


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, T8TUM & idahospeed given Market Place & PM access on TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## flappas

I joined today


----------



## jamman

flappas said:


> I joined today


Sorted my end :wink:

That's it for this evening I will check again tomorrow


----------



## TTS-Phil

Hello

Just joined TTOC this week.

Phil


----------



## MGauky

Hoggy said:


> MGauky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banner done !
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, access to TTF Market Place & PM's given.
> 
> Hoggy,
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy !


----------



## Hoggy

The Phantom Lord said:


> Hello
> Just joined TTOC this week.
> Phil


Hi, Access to TTF M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

All done


----------



## FRAX

Hi here I am [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Frax, Check your Banner Sig again, you are using the wrong username in Sig.
Hoggy.


----------



## FRAX

Hope this has worked this time.
Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

FRAX said:


> Hope this has worked this time.
> Thanks Hoggy


Hi Frax, That's better.....Access to TTF M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## OnTheMike

Sig sorted... now to become a fully fledged member!


----------



## Hoggy

OnTheMike said:


> Sig sorted... now to become a fully fledged member!


Hi, Access to TTF M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

Sorted


----------



## g60jaime

Just joined... Vanns


----------



## Hoggy

Hi g60jaime, Access to TTF M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tyrer

My user name/password won't allow access to the TTF??


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tyrer, I have checked & you should have access to TTF Market Place & PMs.s check again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tyrer

Sorry I meant to ask how I can access the TTOC forum?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tyrer, You will have to register on the TTOC, it is seperate to the TTF.
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/ucp.php?mode=register
Hoggy.


----------



## Charlie_G

hi just paid for my TTOC membership :-D


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Charlie, Access given to TTF Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## barb

Have paid for the membership and done the Signature I think it's wright

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Barb, Access given to TTF Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## K18LLR

Membership purchased and banner added


----------



## *jonnyboy*

Well I've been doing a lot of copy & pasting & inserting things in various places so I'm hoping I've done this correctly!

Here goes.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jonny, Access to TTF M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## K18LLR

Hoggy, membership was purchased on 14th July, I can't reply to your message as the forum won't allow me to reply to messages


----------



## Hoggy

Hi K18LLR, Thanks, surprised you couldn't reply to a Mods PM.  
Access given to TTF M/P & PMs.

Hoggy.


----------



## hoyleyboyley

access please?

cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi hoyleyboyley, Access to TTF M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## ABTTT

Sorted my signature yesterday. Thanks Hoggy so posting here as well which I think gets me access to some other stuff ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ABTTT, Yes, I have already given you access to Market Place & PMs. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## ABTTT

Way too efficient for me. Was expecting a few hours to pass but you must live on here. Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

ABTTT said:


> Way too efficient for me. Was expecting a few hours to pass but you must live on here. Thanks.


Hi ABTTT, My Motto, do it properly or not at all.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Ann*

im now a member


----------



## jamman

All updated my end.


----------



## Jay89

How do I go about getting the sig?


----------



## Hoggy

Jay89 said:


> How do I go about getting the sig?


Hi Jay, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, so will then have to wait for TTOC committee to do their stuff.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

If you haven't joined.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60

Hoggy.


----------



## Jay89

Hoggy said:


> Jay89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> How do I go about getting the sig?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jay, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, so will then have to wait for TTOC committee to do their stuff.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> If you haven't joined.
> To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. This is free. Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... x&cPath=60
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Slight issue, that emails deleted and I now don't have my member number


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jay, Contact TTOC to resend Email or wait until TTOC committee see your post..
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... a26e85a818
Hoggy.


----------



## Jay89

Cheers


----------



## peter045

Not sure what I need to do with this can somebody advise please


----------



## jamman

peter045 said:


> Not sure what I need to do with this can somebody advise please












Put the [/img] at the end of the peter045 not under it


----------



## peter045

jamman said:


> peter045 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what I need to do with this can somebody advise please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put the [/img] at the end of the peter045 not under it
Click to expand...

 Thanks I hadn't realised it had gone on the line below


----------



## jimojameso

Please add me to the list, thanks


----------



## Hoggy

jimojameso said:


> Please add me to the list, thanks


Hi, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## peter045

Could you add me please aswell


----------



## IvanTT

Hi,
Please could you add me aswell?
Thanks
Matt


----------



## Hoggy

Hi IvanTT & peter045, Access to M/P & PM given. 
Hoggy.


----------



## droomurray

Hi can I get access please.

Droomurray


----------



## Hoggy

droomurray said:


> Hi can I get access please. Droomurray


Hi, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Macniven555

Hi,could you add me please 
Thanks
Macniven555


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Macniven555, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheStarkFactor

Hey,

Joined TTOC earlier today, paid via PayPal, how long does it normally take to get a member number and for my account on TTOC to be linked to my forum account?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. when I see your post I will give access
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## TheStarkFactor

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. when I see your post I will give access
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy, much appreciated.

Do you know how long it normally takes for the email to arrive?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi TheStarkFactor, TTOC are responsible for the Email & usually fairly quick, keep checking.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheStarkFactor

Hoggy said:


> Hi TheStarkFactor, TTOC are responsible for the Email & usually fairly quick, keep checking.
> Hoggy.


Great, thanks!


----------



## mixmaster

Just received my membership. Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy

mixmaster said:


> Just received my membership. Thank you.


Hi, Market Place & PMs access given.
Hoggy.


----------



## TheStarkFactor

Just got my membership through and banner updated.


----------



## Hoggy

TheStarkFactor said:


> Just got my membership through and banner updated.


Hi, You should have M/P & PM access.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

Up to date my end.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jarrold-90, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Babyface said:


> TTOC banner completed.
> Thank you in advance


Hi, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

TheStarkFactor, npm108, mike225, Jarrold-90, Babyface added to the group


----------



## Richiemcfc

Hi,

New member here. Bought a Mk2 3.2 Quattro last Saturday & seriously in love with it.

Is it wrong that I find myself waving to other TT owners on the road?!?

I'll be more of a lurker than a poster.

Regards

Steve


----------



## escovedo616

Hello, 
TTOC membership approved.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi escovedo616, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andy Cooke

Hi
TTOC membership approved

Andy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Andy, Access To M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## milanonick

Membership purchased and banner hopefully correct!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi milanonick, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## milanonick

Hoggy said:


> Hi milanonick, Access to M/P & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Many thanks


----------



## acerimmer

how long does it take to get the welcome email?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, It's a TTOC procedure but usually very quick, make sure you check spam folder.
Hoggy.


----------



## acerimmer

hi...

ye im still waiting on the email that gives your member number. bought it this morning


----------



## Hoggy

acerimmer said:


> hi...
> 
> ye im still waiting on the email that gives your member number. bought it this morning


Hi, Sorry but beyond my control. hopefully a TTOC committee member will see your post.
Hoggy.


----------



## acerimmer

ok im done woot


----------



## benmatti

Hi ive just registered an account, how do i become a member and how do i set up the TTOC banner.

sorry for stupidity New to forums

thanks


----------



## reece1591

paid for web account on ttoc did the signiture thing but believe something gone wrong. do i have to wait for a membership number or is that the number i got when they emailed me confirmation of my order?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Reece, Web membership No, will be W1*** not W7***. so membership No. you've typed in is in correct.
Edit.... Wrong No. again
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

acerimmer said:


> ok im done woot


Added


----------



## acerimmer

thanks

can u give me access to be able to pm ppl please


----------



## Hoggy

acerimmer said:


> thanks
> 
> can u give me access to be able to pm ppl please


Hi, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## reece1591

ive done it but still saying unknown?

entered my membership number correct and name


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Reece, looks good to me & you have access.  
Hoggy.


----------



## reece1591

happy days  
can now spend my hard earned cash on parts


----------



## Richiemcfc

Hi,

Doesn't look like I've been granted permission for PM's yet despite saying 'hello' in post #921.

Could this be arranged?

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Hoggy

Richiemcfc said:


> Hi,
> Doesn't look like I've been granted permission for PM's yet despite saying 'hello' in post #921.
> Could this be arranged?
> Thanks
> Steve


Hi Steve, this is the first time I've seen your post in this section with your membership banner displayed.
Access now given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Richiemcfc

Hoggy said:


> Richiemcfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> Doesn't look like I've been granted permission for PM's yet despite saying 'hello' in post #921.
> Could this be arranged?
> Thanks
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Steve, this is the first time I've seen your post in this section with your membership banner displayed.
> Access now given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## kickboxing86

New TTOC member


----------



## Hoggy

kickboxing86 said:


> New TTOC member


Hi, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## V11TNO

Hi, New TTOC member


----------



## Hoggy

Hi V11TNO, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jenny H

Hello New TTOC member


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jenny, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dave 61

Hello everyone,I`m not used to posting,I generally use forums to solve problems on my motorbikes by using the search facility.
Mine is a tale of misfortune,I had promised to get my Wife a TT before her fiftieth birthday & by fluke I was presented with the opportunity a few weeks ago & two years ahead of time.
I managed to hide it in my workshop in our garden while she was at work and her face was a picture when I got her to come out to help me with a non existing task & she saw it sitting there complete with "Happy Birthday" banner. 
Unfortunately when Carole drove it she felt incredibly claustrophobic,to the point that it stressed her out.:x
So I had the bright idea to use the forum to find it a new home,and hopefully if I can get access to the for sale section will advertise it there as its an old but low mileage one that deserves an enthusiastic owner.
Think it said add surname,which believe it or not is Smith ! :roll:


----------



## leethorpe

I have decided to join up as well, please provide full access.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lee, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## leethorpe

Hoggy said:


> Hi Lee, Access to M/P & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Hoggy I can't find a way to reply to your message. The information I have provided is correct on both the email and the letter I received in the post today.

Many Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Lee, You have access to M/P & PMs so should be able to PM anyone. Try again.
If was the other member that got his number incorrect.
Hoggy.


----------



## justinjgy

Evening all new member coming on board. Not sure what else I need to do on here. How do I get the member number showing in my posts ??
Can I just upload pic for my avatar ??

Many thanks

J.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi justinjgy, Corrected your banner for you. I will now give you access to M/P & PMs. 
Hoggy.


----------



## justinjgy

Thanks man for sorting that out.


----------



## jamman

Updated my end [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## kojak

Im finally here..


----------



## Hibbsy

I've signed up too!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Kojak & Hibbsy, You should both have M/P & PM access.
Hoggy.


----------



## MJ05LLY

Another new member


----------



## Hoggy

Hi MJ05LLY, access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## MJ05LLY

Hoggy said:


> Hi MJ05LLY, access to M/P & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Many thanks... still learning to navigate around the site :lol:


----------



## markygsxr1000

Hi, just joined the TTOC, could you sort out full access to the forum please.
Noticed my signature is showing Invalid, even though I updated my account profile going off the letter I received with the TTOC Pack.


----------



## markygsxr1000

Just tried updating my profile again, going off the welcome letter details. Inserted a w in front of the member number.
Can anyone help please.


----------



## Hoggy

markygsxr1000 said:


> Just tried updating my profile again, going off the welcome letter details. Inserted a w in front of the member number.
> Can anyone help please.


Hi, Sorted for you, you had left the " & " out.. You should now have access to M/P & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jasons

Just joined- what happens next?


----------



## Hoggy

Jasons said:


> Just joined- what happens next?


Hi Jason, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Jasons

And done....


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jasons, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## sh4dytree45

Hello all


----------



## Hoggy

Hi sh4dytree45, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bean_QS

Hello All

Banner added


----------



## Envy1985

Evening all,

I have just paid for 'Web Membership', although I think I need to add my banner on right? How long does it take to receive a member number, so I can add my banner in?

Also, I still cant seem to PM or check the classifieds yet, so is it just a case of waiting?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Bean, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Envy1985

Banner added :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Envy, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamman

Updated my end [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## cossie9

Another one for you! Ta


----------



## Hoggy

Hi cossie9, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## 019342806

Signature banner added.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi 019342806, M/P & PMs access given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Lollypop86

banner added!

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Hi J. You have access to M/P & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## JBell93

Done.... I think


----------



## Lollypop86

oh thank you 

Does it say at the bottom that its your birthday today? your not really 70 are you lol

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

Lollypop86 said:


> oh thank you
> 
> Does it say at the bottom that its your birthday today? your not really 70 are you lol
> 
> J
> xx


Hi J, Yes 70 today. Still feel like an 18 year old.  But can't find one anywhere. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Hoggy said:


> Lollypop86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh thank you
> 
> Does it say at the bottom that its your birthday today? your not really 70 are you lol
> 
> J
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> Hi J, Yes 70 today. Still feel like an 18 year old.  But can't find one anywhere. :lol: :lol: :wink:
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Happy Birthday Hoggy. The old ones are the best :wink:


----------



## Gsm29742

Think I've done this right!


----------



## Hoggy

Gsm29742 said:


> Think I've done this right!


Hi, Gsm29742, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gsm29742

Many thanks!


----------



## JBell93

Hello Hoggy, did post earlier not sure if you saw but banners now been added


----------



## Hoggy

JBell93 said:


> Hello Hoggy, did post earlier not sure if you saw but banners now been added


Hi, I did see it but will only give access once you have posted here. 
It messes up the system for TTF/TTOC admin otherwise, as they only check this topic.
I have now given you access To M/P & PMS.
Hoggy.


----------



## JBell93

Hoggy said:


> JBell93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Hoggy, did post earlier not sure if you saw but banners now been added
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I did see it but will only give access once you have posted here.
> It messes up the system for TTF/TTOC admin otherwise, as they only check this topic.
> I have now given you access To M/P & PMS.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Not a problem! Thanks again!


----------



## dvs1

Silly question where do i get and how to post my membership bander.

Just signed up W01057


----------



## Hoggy

Hi dvs1, Now you have membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## dvs1

Boom.....sorted! Please may i have the key to the front door?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi dvs1,...Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Barnold

Hi. Can you add me please - sig should work. Let's see...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Barnold, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Barnold

Nice one, thanks. 
My kids have already claimed the ttoc stickers that came through the post. I might pm someone to bore them about it


----------



## Nadim_m

Hi paid web member please unlock my access


----------



## wilson

Hi, Paid up this morning, Please unlock the marketplace

Thanks
Marc Wilson


----------



## Neptune

Who do I contact to give you a change of address?


----------



## brittan

Neptune said:


> Who do I contact to give you a change of address?


If this is regarding TTOC membership, send a PM to Wallsendmag on here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/members/index.php


----------



## Hoggy

Nadim_m said:


> Hi paid web member please unlock my access


Hi Nadim_m, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

wilson said:


> Hi, Paid up this morning, Please unlock the marketplace
> Thanks
> Marc Wilson


Hi Marc, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## wilson

new member


----------



## wilson

All done, thanks Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

wilson said:


> All done, thanks Hoggy


Hi Marc, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## wilfy

Hi all, paid up new member


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Wilfy, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## wilfy

Many Thanks


----------



## redhoTT225

Hi there. Paid up member

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi redhoTT225, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## redhoTT225

Thank you


----------



## jamman

Ok all caught up


----------



## wilfy

Still not added to User Group


----------



## brittan

wilfy said:


> Still not added to User Group


How's that.


----------



## Emoe

Hi all, 
Just paid my premier membership.


----------



## Emoe

I'm still not In the group


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Emoe, Access to M/P & PMs given. It's a manual Operation & I've only just seen your Post.
Hoggy.


----------



## Emoe

Thanks Hoggy,
Thought there was something wrong!!


----------



## jamman

Caught up my end 8)


----------



## Dubmaster

Just got membership number through...
sig update .. anything else I need to do :?: :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dubmaster, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dubmaster

Thank You Hoggy !


----------



## Nitrojosh

Hi guys paid up last night! Surname = Hill


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Nitrojosh, Access to M/P & PMs.given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nitrojosh

Thanks a lot Hoggy, glad to be a member 

Josh


----------



## KnoTTy

Hi, 
Just renewed membership.

Cheers
Chris


----------



## jamman

Done my end


----------



## Hoggy

Hi KnoTTy, Access to M/P & PMs.given.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTSPORT666

May i have access Mr Hoggy sir... [smiley=toff.gif]

Damien.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Damien, You already have access to PMs & M/P.
Hoggy.


----------



## Seanctt

Signature updated  now I just need to find the right TT!


----------



## Seanctt

Signature updated  now I just need to find the right TT!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Seanctt, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mrcoolguy

Please activate all my permissions etc.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mrcoolguy, Welcome to TTF & TTOC. Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mrcoolguy

Many thanks. Signature strip would not work for me...thus many Emails between me and TTOC to rectify and find this link..anyone else had these problems?


----------



## Hoggy

Mrcoolguy said:


> Many thanks. Signature strip would not work for me...thus many Emails between me and TTOC to rectify and find this link..anyone else had these problems?


Hi, instructions are usually in the TTOC Email, but asking on here, the TTF & I would have soon given the answer.
Hoggy.


----------



## chiR26

What does M/P mean?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

chiR26 said:


> What does M/P mean?
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


Hi, M/P = Market place.
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## chiR26

Cheers Hoggy

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrcoolguy

Hi Hoggy
Thanks for your help. I am finding all the information on the Forum site extremely interesting and useful. The how to do it pages compiled by members with all the helpful photos etc are brilliant, thanks to all for these. And all for FREE!
My main issue haa been with the TTOC which I joined yesterday merely to gain access to your marketplace. I am sure I am not the only one who has done this. Is it possible reading all that is being done to bring the two organisations together and the banner at the top of this page" Home to the TTOC" that when TTOC new members get the Email stating that their registration is complete, that a link to this thread could be included ? Many thanks....keep up the good work !


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mrcoolguy, PM'd you.
Hoggy.


----------



## mandalart

Hi
could I get my membership activated
many thanks

http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg/?member=W01072&user=INSERT


----------



## Hoggy

mandalart said:


> Hi
> could I get my membership activated
> many thanks
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg/?member=W01072&user=INSERT


Hi mandalart, Have the instructions *not* been included in the TTOC joining Email ?

If not Follow these instructions & when your banner is displayed, I will give access.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## ttjay89

Hi finally sorted can i be given full access please


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ttjay89, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## WallaceTech

I have added my banner to my signature. Can i be blue now as well?


----------



## brittan

WallaceTech said:


> I have added my banner to my signature. Can i be blue now as well?


Yes.


----------



## J88nny

Signature strip added !!!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi J88nny, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## J88nny

Cheers hoggy


----------



## chamberlaintt

hey signature strip sorted


----------



## richs

Hi Hoggy as requested please can i have access to market place. Many Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Rich, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## ldub

Guten Tag!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi idub, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Desmosuzy996

Hopefully my banners added, please can I be updated


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Suzy, That's better. Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Desmosuzy996

Hoggy said:


> Hi Suzy, That's better. Access to M/P & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Thanks hoggy, will the ttoc ref under my avatar also change or do I need to do anything else.

Thanks again!!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Suzy, TTOC will sort that out,when they do their bit.
Hoggy.


----------



## memoht

Now a full fledged member of TTOC. Heading up the North Carolina chapter.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi memoht, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## spike

HI there.

I have my number, and done the banner


----------



## Hoggy

Hi spike, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## MarkDab

Hi,

Just a quick post to verify my TTOC banner and to qualify for access to the classified section.

Mark


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mark, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## paulttc

Ok, Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi paulttc, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## m8ngn

Hi all request for access, cheers


----------



## T1 4LEX

Hi there
Would like access please. PMs etc
Many thanks

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy

Hi T1 4LEX & m8ngn. There is a link in the TTOC Reg Email which should take you to TTOC & info, if not read below.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## ackers

Just added my signature, lets go go go!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ackers, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## ackers

Hoggy said:


> Hi ackers, Access to M/P & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Excellent! Now I feel like I'm part of the Audi TT familia. 8)


----------



## 113111dan

Hi,

Just a quick post to confirm my banner is displayed for access to restricted access areas.

Dan


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dan, Access to M/P & PMs given.. Welcome. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## 113111dan

Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## outdoor stevie

I'm posting I'm posting trying to get in again please let me in 
Cheers stevie


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Stevie, You now have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## seaniemed

Locked and Loaded...

Sean Armstrong W01090 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi seaniemed, Access "fast tracked" to M/P & PMs.. :lol:  :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## day881

Hi josh day can I have access to pm and marketplace 
Thanks


----------



## day881

added my banner can I be added now thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi day881, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Beastie4126

Banner has been added can I be updated please


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Beastie4126, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## harry_hyde

Evening all.

Just hoping to sort out PM and market place access.

Cheers.

Jody.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi harry_hyde, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## harry_hyde

cheers dude.


----------



## albogg

hi hope done this right alan bogg


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Alan, Replace "Nem" with your username & it should work, if the number is correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## mountbattencars

hope this works


----------



## Hoggy

Hi mountbattencars, Access given to M/P & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sylvoste

Hi,
I think i posted this in the wrong part of the forum, oops.
I am a newly paid up member of the TTOC, I have set my signature, but i now cannot open the cars for sale part.
Can you fix this for me?
Thanks in advance.
Sylvoste


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Sylvoste, Once banner displayed, this is the correct section to gain access .
So Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## graysa

hows it going top info on this forum very helpful best site i have been on   graysa


----------



## lilwashu

Sig added...


----------



## Hoggy

Hi lilwashu, Access given to M/P & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Catman

Sig test


----------



## Catman

Eureka!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Catman, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Catman

Many thanks Hoggy


----------



## graysa

hi hoggy am looking for my newbee banner how to add and access cheers mate graysa


----------



## dextter

Banner locked and loaded; if you could do the business please Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

graysa said:


> hi hoggy am looking for my newbee banner how to add and access cheers mate graysa


Hi graysa,
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi DexTTer, Updated & you have access.
Hoggy


----------



## dextter

Hoggy said:


> Hi DexTTer, Updated & you have access.
> Hoggy


Nice one Hoggy, you`re a gent !


----------



## adCOK

Hopefully my banner is displayed below......


----------



## Jpq4

Update me please 

Cheers


----------



## graysa

Hoggy said:


> graysa said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi hoggy am looking for my newbee banner how to add and access cheers mate graysa
> 
> 
> 
> Hi graysa,
> Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

hi hoggy not got email with number yet cheer graysa


----------



## Hoggy

Hi adCOK, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jpq4, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi graysa, This is a TTOC operation, not TTF so check you Junk Folder, but I will contact TTOC for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jpq4

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jpq4, Access to M/P & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy,


----------



## m8ngn

could i have access please?


----------



## Hoggy

m8ngn said:


> could i have access please?


Hi m8ngn,
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## m8ngn

Hoggy said:


> m8ngn said:
> 
> 
> 
> could i have access please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi m8ngn,
> Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hoggy
i haven't got the email i joined years ago but haven't had much interaction on the forum, and to add to this totally sh**e on computers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi m8ngn, Without Membership No. not much I can do...Will give TTOC you Email addy & name & hope they can find it.
Otherwise you will have to wait for your post numbers to rise, before you get access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

graysa said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graysa said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi hoggy am looking for my newbee banner how to add and access cheers mate graysa
> 
> 
> 
> Hi graysa,
> Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hi hoggy not got email with number yet cheer graysa
Click to expand...

Hi graysa, PM'd you & no record of you with that name or Email addy on TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi m8ngn, Sorry, but no record of that name or Email Addy in TTOC.
Hoggy. 



m8ngn said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> m8ngn said:
> 
> 
> 
> could i have access please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi m8ngn,
> Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hoggy
> i haven't got the email i joined years ago but haven't had much interaction on the forum, and to add to this totally sh**e on computers
Click to expand...


----------



## albogg

thanks guys


----------



## Dale_88

TTOC Sig sorted.
Cheers Dale


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Albogg & Dale_88, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dale_88

Hoggy said:


> Hi Albogg & Dale_88, Access to M/P & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy


----------



## m8ngn

Well i don't know if i have managed but i added the sig with a number i had on an email from dec 2009


----------



## caspartfg

TTOC Signature added.... Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi caspartfg, Access to M/P & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

m8ngn said:


> Well i don't know if i have managed but i added the sig with a number i had on an email from dec 2009


Hi m8ngn, Number 41631 is unknown, so not correct.. [smiley=bigcry.gif] Keep posting, it won't be long, so keep checking 
Hoggy.


----------



## debbie-white

Thanks Fellas


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Debbie, You have access to M/P & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## VWVanMan

Hi, New member just set up signature strip - Hello by the way!!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi VWVanMan, Access to MP & PMs given & welcome to the TTF & TTOC..
Hoggy.


----------



## Fizzleh

Hi! TTOC Sig added


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Fizzleh, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## bam

hello [smiley=book2.gif]

lots of tt specific reading up to-do


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Bam, Please change your Banner text, you have Nem as your user name.
Hoggy.


----------



## bam

Hah sorry just should be sorted now.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Bam, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## benmatti

I have just paid for Web Membership. how do I find out what user number I am and can some one please advice what I need to do to complete the membership. sorry for the stupidity


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ben.
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## benmatti

Cheers Hoggy.

Signature now done.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi benmatti, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## forker

hi, people!

f


----------



## Hoggy

Hi forker, You have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## forker

Thanks!


----------



## properjp

Just joined! Banner done


----------



## Hoggy

Hi properjp, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## mustremembermylogin

Hello!

Just joined!!

Many thanks,

Chris


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chris, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Tevildo

Making it official!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Tevildo, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## i_want_one_of_those

Hi there

Paid up member, number W01115

Not very good with computers, havng difficulty with banner

Please may I view MP??

Spence


----------



## i_want_one_of_those

Got over my blonde moment DOH!!

banner should appear below

Spence


----------



## Hoggy

Hi i_want_one_of_those, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## matthewpike

Come on get me in there before I buy off fleabay.


----------



## properjp

Hoggy said:


> Hi properjp, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Thanks, I can't seem to reply to for sale threads yet, what am I doing wrong?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi properjp, No one can reply to "For Sale" posts.The facility is not there.
Hoggy.


----------



## matthewpike

Still no access to MP or PM 

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## matthewpike

To whom it may concern,

I have paid up in good faith to join the forum as I have with any forum I have used but find it rather infuriating that I have had to wait to use the MP when other members have been auctioned. I'm ready to buy a TT and you have people wanting to sell there cars.

I belong to a Porsche & Discovery forum where they do not use this system but i still contribute financially. I'm not a prolific poster but will impart the small amount of knowledge I have starting now.

Get this sorted as it's a ridiculous situation.

Regards
MP


----------



## Hoggy

matthewpike said:


> To whom it may concern,
> 
> I have paid up in good faith to join the forum as I have with any forum I have used but find it rather infuriating that I have had to wait to use the MP when other members have been auctioned. I'm ready to buy a TT and you have people wanting to sell there cars.
> 
> I belong to a Porsche & Discovery forum where they do not use this system but i still contribute financially. I'm not a prolific poster but will impart the small amount of knowledge I have starting now.
> 
> Get this sorted as it's a ridiculous situation.
> 
> Regards
> MP


Hi Matthew, Nothing ridiculous about it, it's the TTF rules..
Now you have completed the correct procedure, I will give you access.
Hoggy.


----------



## matthewpike

Thank you.


----------



## Richew

Hi, new member and proud owner Mk2 3.2.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

Richew said:


> Hi, new member and proud owner Mk2 3.2.


Hi Rich, If you are a member of the TTOC, follow these instrutions.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## MrBigTurner

Hi guys,

New member, loving my Daytona Grey TTS 

Thanks for all the help so far Hoggy, sorry for being a nuisance!

Harry


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Harry, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Richew

Hi Hoggy,

Sig Banner now works, Thank You.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Rich, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## OY03YOE

Hi all !

New to being a TT owner and new to forums !


----------



## Hoggy

Hi OY03YOE, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## OY03YOE

Muchos gracias


----------



## DannyH76

hi there,

i rejoined the club a few months ago, if not early last year, but my banner thingy has lost its number and now has unknown.
could you please assist and let me know what my membership number is.

thanks

danny


----------



## scoolio

Hi to all,

I am a new member and pick my first TT up on the 1st of March 

Love the forum and have been browsing for a while


----------



## Kathryndis

Hi peeps,
Newly paid up 
:lol:


----------



## brittan

Here you go then, newly added TTOC avatar banner thingy.


----------



## qs950

Thanks Hoggy, hopefully now blue with a sig strip

Paul


----------



## markymark1

Hi, I'm looking forward to being able to check in to the TTOC forum,

I think my banner is up and running I'll just check [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mark, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## markymark1

Hoggy said:


> Hi Mark, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy [smiley=sunny.gif] I hope things aren't to bad for you on the west side, are you on the coast?


----------



## Hoggy

markymark1 said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mark, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers Hoggy [smiley=sunny.gif] I hope things aren't to bad for you on the west side, are you on the coast?
Click to expand...

Hi Mark, Thanks, No flooding prob here in Pembroke.
Hoggy.


----------



## Eadon

Edit: never mind already have it :?  :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Eadon said:


> Edit: never mind already have it :?  :lol:


Hi, Eadon, Banner looks good though. 8) Welcome to the TTOC.  
Hoggy.


----------



## JUNIOR_TT

Hi, I have just purchased a TTOC membership how do i get my banner


----------



## Hoggy

JUNIOR_TT said:


> Hi, I have just purchased a TTOC membership how do i get my banner


 Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## JUNIOR_TT

hoping its done


----------



## Hoggy

Hi JUNIOR_TT, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## scoolio

Hoggy! Please can you fix my access to the MP thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi scoolio, access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andypr6

Hello everyone
Just paid for full membership and bought a pair of them snazzy number plate surrounds
Andy


----------



## Hoggy

Andypr6 said:


> Hello everyone
> Just paid for full membership and bought a pair of them snazzy number plate surrounds
> Andy


Hi Andy, You have access to MP & PMs but follow these instructions to display your members banner.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Hoggy.


----------



## Andypr6

Will do
Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Andypr6

Looks like its worked


----------



## Oldcrow

Just received membership number - Banner updated (I hope).

Surname: Potter


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

As you can see below - Banner has now been updated.

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Homer, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## stillforreal

Rich Pike here.....banner updated!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Rich, You have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## stillforreal

Hoggy said:


> Hi Rich, You have access to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy!

Rich


----------



## lod_dub

Banner updated


----------



## Hoggy

lod_dub said:


> Banner updated


Hi lod_dub, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## CPro

Hello im posting here to gain access to the pm function and marketplace, i dont know if anyone can point me in the right direction, however im trying to change the signature of my profile but i dont know where to find my member number from ?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## Hoggy

CPro said:


> Hello im posting here to gain access to the pm function and marketplace, i dont know if anyone can point me in the right direction, however im trying to change the signature of my profile but i dont know where to find my member number from ? Thanks Chris


Once you have *Email* with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## hey3688

TTOC banner done


----------



## Hoggy

hey3688 said:


> TTOC banner done


Hi, You already have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamiemcc

Banner sorted...nice


----------



## Hoggy

Hi jamiemcc, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## jamiemcc

Thanks Hoggy :mrgreen:


----------



## stupot8

TTOC banner done :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

stupot8 said:


> TTOC banner done :lol:


Hi stupot, you have put "Nem" as your username in banner, please correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## M-TECH-ENG

TTOC signature sorted guys :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

M-TECH-ENG said:


> TTOC signature sorted guys :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## stupot8

Hi should be right now lol


----------



## Hoggy

stupot8 said:


> Hi should be right now lol


Hi, Thanks, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## spg7

Membership signature sorted.


----------



## Hoggy

spg7 said:


> Membership signature sorted.


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sigasiga

[smiley=bigcry.gif] Hi think I'm getting there


----------



## Hoggy

Sigasiga said:


> [smiley=bigcry.gif] Hi think I'm getting there


Hi, still wrong No. I'm afraid.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sigasiga

Well think I've lost the plot 7752 was order conformation paypal says 281 so not sure where to go next


----------



## Hoggy

Sigasiga said:


> Well think I've lost the plot 7752 was order conformation paypal says 281 so not sure where to go next


Hi, You should have an Email from TTOC with membership No..Usually pretty quick, so check your spam folder.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sigasiga

No hoggy sorry only order confirmation order of 7752. Nothing in trash spam or any other file


----------



## Sigasiga

Just got email sent through hope I can b activated or terminated which ever you deem necessary


----------



## Hoggy

Sigasiga said:


> Just got email sent through hope I can b activated or terminated which ever you deem necessary


Hi, Access to MP & PM's given.. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Sigasiga

Thanks gang


----------



## blythe92

TTOC banner signature now working 

Cheers,
Tom Blythe


----------



## Hoggy

blythe92 said:


> TTOC banner signature now working  Cheers, Tom Blythe


Hi Tom, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Webbz

All Done.


----------



## Hoggy

Webbz said:


> All Done.


Hi, You have access to MP & PM's.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyr22

Signature added - please can you provide full forum access

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Andy, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyr22

Very efficient 

Many thanks


----------



## Hoggy

andyr22 said:


> Very efficient
> 
> Many thanks


Hi Andy, Less than 2 minutes, that's service for you. 8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## Greenskye

Hi, I am a new member but I am struggling to locate my banner for adding it to my signature please can one of you help resend or direct me please - thanks guys  membership number -W01131


----------



## delta16

Just sorted my signature. Please can I have full access now


----------



## delta16

12hours later and still no TTOC access 
:roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Donovan2123 said:


> 12hours later and still no TTOC access
> :roll:


Hi, I don't actually work night shift any more. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## delta16

LOL, thanks matey. Now lets see what cars people are selling


----------



## Greenskye

Hi

New member posting to see if sig block works and to gain full access


----------



## Hoggy

Greenskye said:


> Hi
> 
> New member posting to see if sig block works and to gain full access


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mcculsj

Banner sorted? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Mcculsj said:


> Banner sorted? :?


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Damosnelly

I have joined TTOC today, when do I receive the signature strip?


----------



## Hoggy

Damosnelly said:


> I have joined TTOC today, when do I receive the signature strip?


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Damosnelly

ok this is my order number but my TTOC is showing unknown?? tried every variation of 07770, w07770, w7770, 7770

Any advice? thanks for advice so far

Order Confirmation from The TT Owners Club on-line shop

Thanks for shopping with us today!
The following are the details of your order.
------------------------------------------------------
Order Number: 7770
Date Ordered: Thursday 03 April, 2014
Detailed Invoice:
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... er_id=7770

Products
------------------------------------------------------
1 x 1 year - TTOC Premium Membership = £37.00
Membership postage UK 1yr
Three back copies of absoluTTe Yes
------------------------------------------------------
Sub-Total: £37.00
TTOC Info! (UK postage is included already in the item price.): £0.00
Total: £37.00


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Damosnelly, Order No is not your membership No. it will begin 01*** or W01*** if you joined as web member.
Email comes from TTOC, so not a TTF operation.
Hoggy.


----------



## Damosnelly

Hi Hoggy,

I received 2 emails from them, none contained a membership number? should I wait longer, perhaps they need to process it? did yours take longer? thanks and sorry


----------



## Hoggy

Damosnelly said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> I received 2 emails from them, none contained a membership number? should I wait longer, perhaps they need to process it? did yours take longer? thanks and sorry


Hi, usually quite quick, wait a little longer it will arrive. Mems Sec is probably working night shift. 
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H

Damosnelly said:


> ok this is my order number but my TTOC is showing unknown?? tried every variation of 07770, w07770, w7770, 7770
> 
> Any advice? thanks for advice so far
> 
> Order Confirmation from The TT Owners Club on-line shop
> 
> Thanks for shopping with us today!
> The following are the details of your order.
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Order Number: 7770
> Date Ordered: Thursday 03 April, 2014
> Detailed Invoice:
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... er_id=7770
> 
> Products
> ------------------------------------------------------
> 1 x 1 year - TTOC Premium Membership = £37.00
> Membership postage UK 1yr
> Three back copies of absoluTTe Yes
> ------------------------------------------------------
> Sub-Total: £37.00
> TTOC Info! (UK postage is included already in the item price.): £0.00
> Total: £37.00


You should use the sig strip line they gave you - if it doesn't work it probably means someone in the TTOC needs to enable something on their server. You could try contacting their support email address on their email or joining letter.


----------



## Damosnelly

Banner done! thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Damosnelly said:


> Banner done! thanks


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sunic

Posting


----------



## Hoggy

Sunic said:


> Posting


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy


----------



## Bridster

Hello

I hope this works.
My new members number is W01162


----------



## Hoggy

Bridster said:


> Hello
> I hope this works.
> My new members number is W01162


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gaz00ks

Hi, membership all done and banner added.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

Gaz00ks said:


> Hi, membership all done and banner added.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi Gaz, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## C17LJR

Membership... Done

Banner... Done


----------



## Hoggy

C17LJR said:


> Membership... Done
> Banner... Done


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## C17LJR

Hoggy said:


> C17LJR said:
> 
> 
> 
> Membership... Done
> Banner... Done
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## Gaz00ks

Hoggy said:


> Gaz00ks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, membership all done and banner added.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Gaz, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## TTQS240

Membership done, and banner done 

regards Nick.


----------



## Hoggy

TTQS240 said:


> Membership done, and banner done
> regards Nick.


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTQS240

Hoggy said:


> TTQS240 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Membership done, and banner done
> regards Nick.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## paulyblue

Hope I did it right :?


----------



## Hoggy

paulyblue said:


> Hope I did it right :?


Hi, Try again.
Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Black_TT

Hey I've completed all the options, payment & added the signature to my profile. Checked my e-mail and I have the email from paypal & from TTOC with the clarification of payment, just wandering if anyone can give me full access. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Black_TT said:


> Hey I've completed all the options, payment & added the signature to my profile. Checked my e-mail and I have the email from paypal & from TTOC with the clarification of payment, just wandering if anyone can give me full access. Thanks


Hi, You have put 02575 as your membership No.....Recheck as it appears to be incorrect.
You have access to MP & PM's
Hoggy.


----------



## Black_TT

I've recieved a text message from TTOC saying that 02575 is my membership number :?
EDIT: Just seen its working now, cheers anyway Hoggy


----------



## collinsalan1

Think I have sorted signature ....


----------



## Hoggy

collinsalan1 said:


> Think I have sorted signature ....


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Fizzleh

please reset my password, I can't log in anymore on my pc as I've been locked out. (my phone is still logged in though)


----------



## Hoggy

Fizzleh said:


> please reset my password, I can't log in anymore on my pc as I've been locked out. (my phone is still logged in though)


Hi, Replied to PM. 
Hoggy.


----------



## adstt

sorted membership, hopefully sig is correct...surnames west.


----------



## Hoggy

adstt said:


> sorted membership, hopefully sig is correct...surnames west.


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## collinsalan1

Thanks for such swift access ....already on the case with the marketplace looking to pick up bits for my new baby!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## t0ne

Car collected, membership and banner done, I'm on a roll


----------



## Hoggy

t0ne said:


> Car collected, membership and banner done, I'm on a roll


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## t0ne

Hoggy said:


> t0ne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car collected, membership and banner done, I'm on a roll
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## alikins

am i done now? i hate this crap! wish i hadn't bothered.


----------



## Trossuk

I'm in! Membership number W01178 surname Illingworth.....


----------



## Hoggy

alikins said:


> am i done now? i hate this crap! wish i hadn't bothered.


Hi, Fixed it for you.  & you have access to MP & PMs
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Trossuk said:


> I'm in! Membership number W01178 surname Illingworth.....


Hi, You have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## antix_v2

Sig updated 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy

antix_v2 said:


> Sig updated
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## darrenheyho

Hi Rec'd membership pack please add me 
Surname = Heywood


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Darren, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## TomacFan

Surname: Kellas


----------



## Hoggy

TomacFan said:


> Surname: Kellas


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## fc91

Hi. Just signed up. Surname is Cheetham.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

fc91 said:


> Hi. Just signed up. Surname is Cheetham. Thanks


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTS59

All updated

Surname Grove

TTS59


----------



## Hoggy

TTS59 said:


> All update Surname Grove TTS59


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Candyturbo

TTOC banner done


----------



## Hoggy

Candyturbo said:


> TTOC banner done


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## SBL

Is the order number also the member number?
Surname Stokoe


----------



## Hoggy

SBL said:


> Is the order number also the member number?
> Surname Stokoe


Hi, No, you should get a 2nd Email with membership No.from the TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## SBL

Thanks Hoggy, no sign of it as yet. Maybe have a beer while I wait, sounds sociable on a nice Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Hoggy

SBL said:


> Thanks Hoggy, no sign of it as yet. Maybe have a beer while I wait, sounds sociable on a nice Sunday afternoon.


Hi, I believe TTOC Sec is at some event today.
Hoggy.


----------



## Cameron2002

Hi everyone


----------



## Hoggy

Cameron2002 said:


> Hi everyone


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given. [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hoggy.


----------



## Cameron2002

ok, thank you....got there in the end lol.


----------



## SBL

Ok so I think that's now resolved.


----------



## SBL

Am I correct in thinking the sale section will open to me soon as a paying member?


----------



## VR6TT

Signature strip sorted a while back - can I get PM access please?


----------



## Hoggy

SBL said:


> Am I correct in thinking the sale section will open to me soon as a paying member?


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

VR6TT said:


> Signature strip sorted a while back - can I get PM access please?


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Donkikonki

Hi,

I think i added the signature correctly, can i get the full access now?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Donkikonki ,The membership number & username is incorrect, Try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bluntmind

Hi Folks, think I have got all the bits done


----------



## Hoggy

Bluntmind said:


> Hi Folks, think I have got all the bits done


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Bluntmind

Lovely- Many thanks


----------



## LegitSchmidTT

I think I did it Idk??

TTOC


----------



## Hoggy

Hi LegitSchmidTT,

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Donkikonki

All should be correct now!


----------



## Hoggy

Donkikonki said:


> All should be correct now!


Hi, I will give you access, but you are not using your username, you are using "Nem" please check again & correct.
Hoggy.


----------



## Delmarez

Hi Hoggy,

Would you be able to give me paid members access on the site?

Thanks in advance.

Ian


----------



## Hoggy

Delmarez said:


> Hi Hoggy, Would you be able to give me paid members access on the site?
> Thanks in advance. Ian


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## ryang360

hi, just signed up and signature added


----------



## colonuk

Hi, finally got around to doing the signature! I am soooo lazy.
Anderson :roll:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ryang360 & Colonuk... Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## bodmintt




----------



## brittan

bodmintt said:


> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02485&userbodmintt[/quote]
> 
> Nearly - should be as below but with the * deleted
> 
> [img]*http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02485&user=bodmintt


----------



## jamman

brittan said:


> bodmintt said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02485&userbodmintt[/quote]
> 
> Nearly - should be as below but with the * deleted
> 
> [img]*http://www.ttoc.co.uk/sig.jpg?member=02485&user=bodmintt
> 
> 
> 
> Added just to beat Brittan for once :wink:
Click to expand...


----------



## brittan

jamman said:


> Added just to cheat Brittan for once :wink:


 :lol: 
Fixed that for you.  
I usually, sometimes, probably wait until Hoggy has done his cut 'n' paste bit on MP/PM.


----------



## Turbo_lag

colonuk said:


> Hi, finally got around to doing the signature! I am soooo lazy.
> Anderson :roll:


Working on mine now.


----------



## bodmintt

Thanks for your help


----------



## Hoggy

bodmintt said:


> Thanks for your help


Hi bodminTT, you have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## bodmintt

Thanks hoggy


----------



## dcrutt

just renewed thanks


----------



## dcrutt




----------



## Hoggy

dcrutt said:


>


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## decker

Banner added.


----------



## Paul.

Banner added here too


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Decker & Paul, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## YSA107

Sorry for being a noob but where does it tell me my membership number to sort out my sig/avatar? :? Thanks in advance!


----------



## brittan

You will get an e-mail which will show your membership number. This is done manually and the membership sec is probably at work.
I'll sort the avatar bit.


----------



## Hoggy

YSA107 said:


> Sorry for being a noob but where does it tell me my membership number to sort out my sig/avatar? :? Thanks in advance!


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## YSA107

Ah ok so I wait for an email with the membership number. Thanks for the replies guys.


----------



## YSA107

Banner should be done


----------



## YSA107

Can somebody check this for me please, I'm sure I've edited my signature correctly but it's not working. My membership number is W01202.


----------



## bigcat

I have completed the signature strip, I think correctly. I put the number in (W01199) but it still comes up unknown.

How do I change the part under the tiger that says TT forum member to TT Owners Club Member with the small TTOC block?? do not make it too difficult you know what I am like with doing these things.


----------



## brittan

bigcat said:


> How do I change the part under the tiger that says TT forum member to TT Owners Club Member with the small TTOC block?? do not make it too difficult you know what I am like with doing these things.


Is that easy enough? :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi YSA107 & Bigcat, There is a problem at TTOC end since the Shop web page has been changed, they are working to resolve the Banner prob.
You both have access to M/P & PMs now.
Hoggy.


----------



## bigcat

Hi Brittan and Hoggy, thanks for your help, Brittan it was easy. Ha Ha


----------



## YSA107

Hoggy said:


> Hi YSA107 & Bigcat, There is a problem at TTOC end since the Shop web page has been changed, they are working to resolve the Banner prob.
> You both have access to M/P & PMs now.
> Hoggy.


Thanks mate


----------



## R111TTU

Hi guys

Can anyone assist me please? How do I get the banner on my signature and where do I get the banner from?

Sorry for being such a numpty.

Thanks Chig


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Chig, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

There is a prob at present @ TTOC end & banner may display as unknown, so do 't worry about that.

Hoggy.


----------



## nicademus2k1

Banner added


----------



## Hoggy

nicademus2k1 said:


> Banner added


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## nicademus2k1

Hoggy said:


> nicademus2k1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Banner added
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks


----------



## spike

another unknown one lol :lol:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Spike, You already have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## spike

Hoggy said:


> Hi Spike, You already have access to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.


I know  Just waiting for my signature strip to validate since changing from web to full member


----------



## Hoggy

spike said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Spike, You already have access to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> I know  Just waiting for my signature strip to validate since changing from web to full member
Click to expand...

Hi, TTOC just not as speedy as us on TTF. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Titan II

Posting as requested


----------



## Hoggy

Titan II said:


> Posting as requested


Hi Titan, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Titan II

Hoggy said:


> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting as requested
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Titan, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks  What do I need to do to get my sig to work now?


----------



## Hoggy

Titan II said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Titan II said:
> 
> 
> 
> Posting as requested
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Titan, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks  What do I need to do to get my sig to work now?
Click to expand...

Hi, Nothing, it's a prob at TTOC end, which they are attempting to resolve...Not a TTF prob, but annoying. 
Hoggy.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

Hiya, was sent here by Hoggie to get my my banner sorted out. he has added my MP & PM.

I have paid up for 3 years membership. Surname is: HUTCHINSON

... and have added my code to my profile signature with the code:








(without stars)

Can I get my banner sorted out please.


----------



## John-H

As Hoggy says, this is a TTOC problem as the banners are hosted from their server and there's nothing we on the TT Forum can do to fix the problem I'm afraid as it's a separate organisation and server. The banner is basically just an image file URL link, which is displaying properly as far as this forum is concerned but it's an external link, so what gets displayed depends on the data that gets returned from the TTOC server.


----------



## shaunhutchinson

John-H said:


> As Hoggy says, this is a TTOC problem as the banners are hosted from their server and there's nothing we on the TT Forum can do to fix the problem I'm afraid as it's a separate organisation and server. The banner is basically just an image file URL link, which is displaying properly as far as this forum is concerned but it's an external link, so what gets displayed depends on the data that gets returned from the TTOC server.


Ah... So we are waiting for the ttoc server problemnto be fixed...?


----------



## John-H

Yes. The problem seems to be from web member W01199 and above. If you change the number to W01198 or below it displays a banner containing "W01198" etc. but W01199 or above displays the "Unknown" version. It's as if they haven't created images for the higher numbers yet or the function that returns the "Unknown" version is broken. More than that I can't tell you.


----------



## s3lak

Hi
Posting as requested, surname Slack, waiting for banner to be sorted.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

s3lak said:


> Hi
> Posting as requested, surname Slack, waiting for banner to be sorted.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## WJC

Hi

New member posting as requested.

Enjoying my TT ownership.

Will


----------



## Hoggy

WJC said:


> Hi New member posting as requested. Enjoying my TT ownership. Will


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## WJC

Thanks Hoggy


----------



## CaptRon

Hi Hoggy and all, Finally joined the club. Looking forward to flu access... thanks!
Ron


----------



## Hoggy

CaptRon said:


> Hi Hoggy and all, Finally joined the club. Looking forward to flu access... thanks!
> Ron


Hi Ron, Can't give you Flu, :lol: :lol: But you do have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## CaptRon

Thanks Hoggy for the flu... ehh FULL access!  Cheers!


----------



## Davegt

New paid up member requesting access, thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Davegt said:


> New paid up member requesting access, thanks


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Davegt

Hoggy said:


> Davegt said:
> 
> 
> 
> New paid up member requesting access, thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks, received my back issues etc today!!


----------



## WIGGY

New web member requesting access. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Wiggy, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## WIGGY

Thank you 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## WIGGY

All done, I think :/


----------



## Hoggy

WIGGY said:


> All done, I think :/


Hi Adam, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## WIGGY

Thanks again Hoggy


----------



## Adamio

Just set up my signature


----------



## Hoggy

Adamio said:


> Just set up my signature


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Adamio

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.


Thank you


----------



## TT Owners Club

We are pleased to announce that we have fixed the display problem with the signature membership numbers


----------



## gazfunk

testing testing one two one two


----------



## Hoggy

gazfunk said:


> testing testing one two one two


Hi Gaz, Wrong name & number.. Try again.  
Hoggy.


----------



## gazfunk

how about now


----------



## Hoggy

gazfunk said:


> how about now


Hi Gaz, It was close. I have now sorted it for you.. It looks as if the TTOC prob (unknown) is still there in your case.
I will now give you access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## gazfunk

thank you


----------



## steve9016v

Hello


----------



## Hoggy

gazfunk said:


> thank you


Hi Gaz, sorted again. You had put an o instead of a 0.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

steve9016v said:


> Hello


Hi Steve, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## coggers225

Can you add me please.. I want to spend money!

Surname is Andrews


----------



## Hoggy

coggers225 said:


> Can you add me please.. I want to spend money!
> 
> Surname is Andrews


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## coggers225

Hoggy said:


> coggers225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you add me please.. I want to spend money!
> 
> Surname is Andrews
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Woop!

Thanks


----------



## JuSlaughter

Sig uploaded


----------



## Hoggy

JuSlaughter said:


> Sig uploaded


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## decker

Hello , I seem to have lost my membership number from my banner , membership number 02599.

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

decker said:


> Hello , I seem to have lost my membership number from my banner , membership number 02599.
> 
> Thanks


Hi decker, If your number 02599 is correct it appears to be a TTOC prob again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Got it working for you now, not really sure why it wasn't working tho.


----------



## Hoggy

decker said:


> Hello , I seem to have lost my membership number from my banner , membership number 02599.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Decker, You have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## decker

Nem said:


> Got it working for you now, not really sure why it wasn't working tho.


Thanks and cheers Hoggy


----------



## ScoTTy John

Hi there! Please can you work your magic for me too!

Many thanks
John Scott


----------



## Hoggy

ScoTTy John said:


> Hi there! Please can you work your magic for me too!
> 
> Many thanks
> John Scott


Hi John, Your name & or Membership No W00000 is incorrect. Check Email again, try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## vivid white

Sig added.

Surname: Powdrill

Hopefully I have done everything correctly.

Thanks


----------



## ScoTTy John

Hoggy said:


> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! Please can you work your magic for me too!
> 
> Many thanks
> John Scott
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, Your name & or Membership No W00000 is incorrect. Check Email again, try again.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Seem to have lost the e-mail. Can't find it anywhere and I know it wasn't deleted. Can it be resent please?


----------



## Hoggy

vivid white said:


> Sig added.
> Surname: Powdrill
> Hopefully I have done everything correctly.
> Thanks


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## The Gachet

Hi Guys,

Just joined the TTOC and received my Membership Number of 02608 however the signature strip shows 'Unknown' as I believe the order is still processing...

Many thanks,

Paul.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi ScoTTy John & The Gachet, I have PM'd TTOC Admin for you, hopefully they can sort it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

The Gachet said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined the TTOC and received my Membership Number of 02608 however the signature strip shows 'Unknown' as I believe the order is still processing...
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Paul.


While the order is still processing the membership number is also still processing so won't show up. Seem to have been completed now tho


----------



## Nem

ScoTTy John said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! Please can you work your magic for me too!
> 
> Many thanks
> John Scott
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, Your name & or Membership No W00000 is incorrect. Check Email again, try again.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seem to have lost the e-mail. Can't find it anywhere and I know it wasn't deleted. Can it be resent please?
Click to expand...

Hi, your membership number is 02606.

But you can log in and check this yourself, in the club shop if you log in with your email and password you signed up with and then go to your personal details it will list your membership number, last magazine issue number and when you joined.


----------



## The Gachet

Nem said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gachet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just joined the TTOC and received my Membership Number of 02608 however the signature strip shows 'Unknown' as I believe the order is still processing...
> 
> Many thanks,
> 
> Paul.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ScoTTy John & The Gachet, I have PM'd TTOC Admin for you, hopefully they can sort it.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While the order is still processing the membership number is also still processing so won't show up. Seem to have been completed now tho
Click to expand...

Excellent, thank you Hoggy and Nem !


----------



## Ejol123

Hi sig sorted I think :? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Ejol123 said:


> Hi sig sorted I think :? :?


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## RobsTT

Hello, sorted!


----------



## Hoggy

RobsTT said:


> Hello, sorted!


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoTTy John

ScoTTy John said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there! Please can you work your magic for me too!
> 
> Many thanks
> John Scott
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, Your name & or Membership No W00000 is incorrect. Check Email again, try again.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seem to have lost the e-mail. Can't find it anywhere and I know it wasn't deleted. Can it be resent please?
Click to expand...

Think I know where the error crept in before and belive it has been done correctly now.


----------



## Hoggy

ScoTTy John said:


> Think I know where the error crept in before and belive it has been done correctly now.


Hi John, Exactly the same as before, so still incorrect. [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Doodlezilla

Hi there!

Sig (hopefully) uploaded right 

Surname: Swain

Cheers!!


----------



## Hoggy

Doodlezilla said:


> Hi there!
> Sig (hopefully) uploaded right
> Surname: Swain
> Cheers!!


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Banner prob appears to be TTOC end, probably needs updating.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoTTy John

Hoggy said:


> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> 
> Think I know where the error crept in before and belive it has been done correctly now.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, Exactly the same as before, so still incorrect. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Have given it another try. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Hoggy

Hi John, What is you TTOC membership number ?. It is in the Email you received from TTOC.
You are still putting W00000 & no name.
Hoggy.


----------



## missbonny

Now a TTOC member


----------



## Hoggy

missbonny said:


> Now a TTOC member


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## ScoTTy John

Hoggy said:


> Hi John, What is you TTOC membership number ?. It is in the Email you received from TTOC.
> You are still putting W00000 & no name.
> Hoggy.


Hmmm. Am stroking my imaginery beard and pondering an awful lot! Deffo put in my membership number and my TTOC name. Membership number is 02606.

JS


----------



## Hoggy

ScoTTy John said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, What is you TTOC membership number ?. It is in the Email you received from TTOC.
> You are still putting W00000 & no name.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Am stroking my imaginery beard and pondering an awful lot! Deffo put in my membership number and my TTOC name. Membership number is 02606.
> 
> JS
Click to expand...

Hi John, Still incorrect & same as before, but I have completed it for you. You have access to MP & PMs. 
Hoggy


----------



## ScoTTy John

Hoggy said:


> ScoTTy John said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi John, What is you TTOC membership number ?. It is in the Email you received from TTOC.
> You are still putting W00000 & no name.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Am stroking my imaginery beard and pondering an awful lot! Deffo put in my membership number and my TTOC name. Membership number is 02606.
> 
> JS
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi John, Still incorrect & same as before, but I have completed it for you. You have access to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy
Click to expand...

THANK YOU! Much appreciated.


----------



## richthethom

Now a web member of the TTOC


----------



## Hoggy

richthethom said:


> Now a web member of the TTOC


Hi, Access given to MP &PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## clarky67

is this it?


----------



## Hoggy

clarky67 said:


> is this it?


Hi, Access given to MP &PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## richthethom

Hoggy said:


> richthethom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now a web member of the TTOC
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access given to MP &PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## thehidboys

Hi Hoggy. How do I go by gaining full access 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoggy

thehidboys said:


> Hi Hoggy. How do I go by gaining full access


Hi, Number of posts not disclosed as it's not fixed..
To gain access to the market place, you can simply post and join in with forum activity and after a short while you will have shown yourself to be a likely genuine contributer and been granted full access. *This is free. *
Alternatively, if you choose to join the TT Owners' Club which includes a fee; because your personal and banking details are held on file, you are deemed less of a fraud risk, so the TT forum, wishing to get safe contributers into the market place as quickly as possible, will grant you access. So, either post away or join the TTOC - see their website shop
http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ma ... 52354f1ad3

Hoggy.


----------



## rudgey

Check out the shiny sig  - Can I have the full access now please?


----------



## Hoggy

rudgey said:


> Check out the shiny sig  - Can I have the full access now please?


Hi, Access given to MP &PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wiggles01

Hi, I paid late afternoon but no email as yet.

Was I too late for the weekend maybe and will I have to wait until Monday?

W


----------



## Wiggles01

Hi,

My emails are down just now but my membership number is WO1242 (Newman)

I hope to be up and running very soon

w


----------



## Hoggy

Wiggles01 said:


> Hi,
> My emails are down just now but my membership number is WO1242 (Newman)
> I hope to be up and running very soon
> w


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## SamVNH

Hi Hoggy,

Paid up member on TTOC (W01241) but banner still showing as Unknown. Do I need to wait for this to change before getting access to PM & MP?

Cheers,

Sam


----------



## Hoggy

SamVNH said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> Paid up member on TTOC (W01241) but banner still showing as Unknown. Do I need to wait for this to change before getting access to PM & MP?
> Cheers,
> Sam


Hi Sam, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## SamVNH

Thanks bud, now what to buy...


----------



## frankse

Just added my banner to be updated
G


----------



## Hoggy

frankse said:


> Just added my banner to be updated
> G


Hi Frankse, Can't see you banner.
Hoggy.


----------



## frankse

Looks like it's sorted now I had set it up on the other site?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Frankse, You have the membership number & name incorrect.. 00817 & Nem is incorrect.
Number is also wrong on the TTOC site as well.
Have you had the Email with your membership No. ?
Hoggy.


----------



## frankse

Hoggy

I have 02618 emailed to me as a membership number

The 8117 is the order number

Graham


----------



## Hoggy

Hi frankse, 02618 is probably correct, try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ceeejay

Now a member


----------



## Hoggy

Ceeejay said:


> Now a member


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## eastwood1875

I have just signed up for 12 months 

Waiting for my membership number via email

Daz


----------



## eastwood1875

This is me



Daz


----------



## Hoggy

eastwood1875 said:


> This is me  Daz


Hi, You had still included Nem in your username, which I have corrected.. 
Looks as if it still requires updating from the TTOC end.
You have access to MP & PMs anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Rs adam

hi , sig all completed I think , thankyou .


----------



## eastwood1875

Rs adam said:


> hi , sig all completed I think , thankyou .


Well done Adam

Daz


----------



## Rs adam

Look forward to meeting everyone at the up and coming adi in October


----------



## Nickd57

Hello, I have paid my membership etc but I'm useless at this sort of thing so unsure how to add banner etc as my signature?


----------



## Hoggy

Nickd57 said:


> Hello, I have paid my membership etc but I'm useless at this sort of thing so unsure how to add banner etc as my signature?


Hi Nick. Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Nickd57

I think I have done it? :?


----------



## Hoggy

Nickd57 said:


> I think I have done it? :?


Hi Nick, Number & name incorrect. Try again when you get Email with Membership No.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nickd57

3rd time lucky


----------



## Hoggy

Nickd57 said:


> 3rd time lucky


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

Hi Nick, Access to MP & PMs given.

Hoggy.


----------



## Nickd57

Perfect, thank you.


----------



## Jonna85

Am I all set?


----------



## Hoggy

Jonna85 said:


> Am I all set?


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jonna85

Thanks Hoggy 8)


----------



## ianww

hey it worked


----------



## Hoggy

ianww said:


> hey it worked


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Gunmann

Want it, too!


----------



## ianww

Hoggy said:


> ianww said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey it worked
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Many thanks

Ian


----------



## Elmof1

Hi,
Just aded membership number to signature. 
Surname: Elms

cheers


----------



## Hoggy

Elmof1 said:


> Hi,
> Just aded membership number to signature.
> Surname: Elms
> 
> cheers


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## coopbn

hi banner works surname cooper thanks


----------



## Hoggy

coopbn said:


> hi banner works surname cooper thanks


Hi, access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## mrzzr1200

sig loaded.


----------



## Hoggy

mrzzr1200 said:


> sig loaded.


Hi, Welcome, You already have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## mou53

Sig uploaded

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

mou53 said:


> Sig uploaded Cheers


Hi, access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## ttpos

Does that include me?


----------



## Hoggy

ttpos said:


> Does that include me?


Hi ttpos, You already have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## mou53

Hoggy said:


> mou53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sig uploaded Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers :-D


----------



## Brummephil

Think I got it sorted now but seams a bit long winded


----------



## Hoggy

Brummephil said:


> Think I got it sorted now but seams a bit long winded


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## beeny

hope ive done it right :roll: thanks for welcome pack arrived today


----------



## Hoggy

beeny said:


> hope ive done it right :roll: thanks for welcome pack arrived today


Hi, Sorted it for you, you left the "member" part of the text out.
Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## beeny

didnt think i would be able to do it so thanks


----------



## Noddy3

hello this time I hope all is well, new member based in Jersey.


----------



## Hoggy

Noddy3 said:


> hello this time I hope all is well, new member based in Jersey.


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.


----------



## fixitagaintomoz

hmmm did this work? Bryn Stilgoe reporting for duty!


----------



## Hoggy

fixitagaintomoz said:


> hmmm did this work? Bryn Stilgoe reporting for duty!


Hi Bryn, You may stand easy. :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## lemans

Hoggy

Link my post please


----------



## Hoggy

lemans said:


> Hoggy Link my post please


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Warranty_Void

Hey Hogger,

Can I have access please


----------



## Hoggy

Warranty_Void said:


> Hey Hogger,
> 
> Can I have access please


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTTobz

TTOC sig done...I think lol :mrgreen:


----------



## Hoggy

TTTobz said:


> TTOC sig done...I think lol :mrgreen:


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTTobz

Cheers hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

TTTobz said:


> Cheers hoggy.


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs
Hoggy.


----------



## duttytd

Ive just signed up but I have no banner or membership number as of yet.


----------



## Hoggy

duttytd said:


> Ive just signed up but I have no banner or membership number as of yet.


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## duttytd

Hoggy said:


> duttytd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just signed up but I have no banner or membership number as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks. The only emails I've received are a thank you for registering & an order number email so maybe i have to wait a little longer?


----------



## duttytd

Hoggy said:


> duttytd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ive just signed up but I have no banner or membership number as of yet.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> 
> Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

I think I may have done it?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Duttytd, Access given to MP & PMs..
Check your banner again as you have added a name but not yours... Any probs & I'll change it for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## duttytd

Hoggy said:


> Hi Duttytd, Access given to MP & PMs..
> Check your banner again as you have added a name but not yours... Any probs & I'll change it for you.
> Hoggy.


Thanks for the access. I have no clue what I'm doing with the banner, id really appreciate it if you would be able to sort it out for me.

Tony


----------



## Hoggy

duttytd said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Duttytd, Access given to MP & PMs..
> Check your banner again as you have added a name but not yours... Any probs & I'll change it for you.
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the access. I have no clue what I'm doing with the banner, id really appreciate it if you would be able to sort it out for me.
> 
> Tony
Click to expand...

Hi Tony, Banner name corrected.
Hoggy.


----------



## Palmer666

Hi all


----------



## Hoggy

Palmer666 said:


> Hi all


Hi, I have corrected Banner for you & you now have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## NuggTT

I think my sig all sorted could you add me


----------



## Hoggy

NuggTT said:


> I think my sig all sorted could you add me


Hi, You had left "Nem" as part of your user name, but corrected & you now have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## NuggTT

Hoggy said:


> NuggTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think my sig all sorted could you add me
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You had left "Nem" as part of your user name, but corrected & you now have access to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Ah i see cheers Hoggy


----------



## Millers

Signature updated


----------



## Hoggy

Millers said:


> Signature updated


Hi, Access to given MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Doúgy

Hi chaps,

Been on the TT forum a while and recently become a member on TTOC... Do i still need to post here?? :?

Think i have full forum access?!

Cheers,

Dougy


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dougy, You already have access, so no real need,but it does help to keep the books straight.
Hoggy.


----------



## A10PND

YOLO


----------



## Hoggy

A10PND said:


> YOLO


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## tt_rob

Hi

Signature updated

Could I have access granted pleaseeeeee 8)


----------



## Hoggy

tt_rob said:


> Hi
> Signature updated Could I have access granted pleaseeeeee 8)


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Edwards521

Hi

I've done everything I was supposed to do, but not sure what happens now. I'm unsure as to what my membership number is and my signature box thing doesn't seem to be right...

Any help would be appreciated. Many Thanks, Ed


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ed, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & post again,

It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your completed banner I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Silverarow

Hi,sig added


----------



## Hoggy

Silverarow said:


> Hi,sig added


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Edwards521

Hi, I think I've done it!



Hoggy said:


> Hi Ed, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & post again,
> 
> It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your completed banner I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Edwards521 said:


> Hi, I think I've done it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & post again,
> 
> It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your completed banner I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi Ed, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Edwards521

Hoggy said:


> Edwards521 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I think I've done it!
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ed, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & post again,
> 
> It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your completed banner I will give you access.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444
> 
> Hoggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Ed, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Many thanks


----------



## Jojo.1976

Hopefully I have done signature strip right?!.... 8)


----------



## Hoggy

Jojo.1976 said:


> Hopefully I have done signature strip right?!.... 8)


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## mickster

Hi

Sig added - hope it works... 

EDIT: ermm, maybe not


----------



## Hoggy

mickster said:


> Hi
> 
> Sig added - hope it works...
> 
> EDIT: ermm, maybe not


Hi, Members No. is incorrect, unless you paid up months ago.. Check Email again.
Hoggy.


----------



## mickster

Hoggy said:


> mickster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Sig added - hope it works...
> 
> EDIT: ermm, maybe not
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Members No. is incorrect, unless you paid up months ago.. Check Email again.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi Hoggy

Joined TTOC November 2013. Number is deffo correct as per joining email. Any suggestions?

Mickster


----------



## Wallsendmag

Looks fine to me


----------



## mickster

Working ok now. Cheers guys! 8)


----------



## Hoggy

mickster said:


> Working ok now. Cheers guys! 8)


Hi Mickster, Access given to MP & PMs..
Looks as if banner prob was TTOC end.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> mickster said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working ok now. Cheers guys! 8)
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Mickster, Access given to MP & PMs..
> Looks as if banner prob was TTOC end.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Second one I've seen like that everything looks ok but it doesn't work very strange

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## maxp1818

Hello there.
Hopefully I have done the signature business correctly

Regards
maxp1818


----------



## Hoggy

maxp1818 said:


> Hello there.
> Hopefully I have done the signature business correctly
> 
> Regards
> maxp1818


Hi Max, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## rw5340

All sorted on the TTOC, can you grant me access please, cheers!


----------



## Hoggy

rw5340 said:


> All sorted on the TTOC, can you grant me access please, cheers!


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## AJSmall31

Hi, Hopefully I have done everything correctly?

B regards

Andy


----------



## doverttowner

Hopefully done my signature strip ok ?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Andy, Access given to MP & PMs.

Hi doverttowner , You already have Access.

Hoggy.


----------



## doverttowner

Thanks Hoggy. Do you have the discount code for xcarlink as well ?


----------



## Hoggy

doverttowner said:


> Thanks Hoggy. Do you have the discount code for xcarlink as well ?


Hi, Didn't know there was one, but I'm sure someone will see this post. If not post in forum for info.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

If you ask on the members forum I'm sure you'll get an answer

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## polishmypipe

Think I have sig strip correct


----------



## NightHawk

Hi,

I need to get access to PM as I can't reply to a message! Signature strip below 

Surname is Hickey

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

NightHawk said:


> Hi,
> I need to get access to PM as I can't reply to a message! Signature strip below
> Surname is Hickey
> Thanks


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## polishmypipe

Hoggy said:


> NightHawk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> I need to get access to PM as I can't reply to a message! Signature strip below
> Surname is Hickey
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Has my PM's been made active?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

polishmypipe said:


> Think I have sig strip correct


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## docp

Hi there

I am a new member - looking to purchase a TT so have signed up for access to marketplace!


----------



## Hoggy

docp said:


> Hi there
> 
> I am a new member - looking to purchase a TT so have signed up for access to marketplace!


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## glew08

Just setting up my signature strip - although only displaying code - any ideas?


----------



## Ben5029

Evening All,

Just signed up as I'm looking for my first TT so thought I'd go the whole hog and join properly!

Hopefully I've done the signature correctly


----------



## newtons88

Banner Done


----------



## Hoggy

Hi, Access to MP & PMs given to.

glew08...... Your banner prob appears to at TTOC end, as it checks out O.K. this end
Ben5029 
newtons88

Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given to.
> 
> glew08...... Your banner prob appears to at TTOC end, as it checks out O.K. this end
> Ben5029
> newtons88
> 
> Hoggy.


If it was our end it would show the pic but say unknown , gave you got a setting Wong on your sig?


----------



## Wallsendmag

Think they may have ticked "disable bbc code" :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Wallsendmag said:


> Think they may have ticked "disable bbc code" :wink:


Hi, Andrew, Didn't realise there were 2 places to enable BB Code. Now enabled & showing unknown.
Hoggy.


----------



## Ben5029

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given to.
> 
> glew08...... Your banner prob appears to at TTOC end, as it checks out O.K. this end
> Ben5029
> newtons88
> 
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Bepton

Just joined the ttoc, where do I get the banner from?


----------



## Hoggy

Bepton said:


> Just joined the ttoc, where do I get the banner from?


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Bepton

Hi Hoggy,

Thanks for that. Banner should be completed. Please let me know if I've done it correctly.


----------



## Hoggy

Bepton said:


> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Thanks for that. Banner should be completed. Please let me know if I've done it correctly.


Hi, You had space where there shouldn't have been, now shows unknown, so must be a prob at TTOC end,
I have given you access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Hoggy said:


> Bepton said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hoggy,
> 
> Thanks for that. Banner should be completed. Please let me know if I've done it correctly.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You had space where there shouldn't have been, now shows unknown, so must be a prob at TTOC end,
> I have given you access to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

No not our fault, Can you take the W out of your membership number please, that should sort it.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Andrew, Thanks for that, I thought it was abit high, but numbers don't always seem to run numerically.
Hoggy.


----------



## w32aphex

Hopefully this worked.


----------



## Hoggy

w32aphex said:


> Hopefully this worked.


Hi,Success & you already have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Zed1

Hopefully I have done the signature business correctly
Thanks pete

Zed1


----------



## Hoggy

Zed1 said:


> Hopefully I have done the signature business correctly
> Thanks pete Zed1


Hi, access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Dano

Sig added, hope it shows up?

Edit: still says unknown :/


----------



## Hoggy

Dano said:


> Sig added, hope it shows up?
> 
> Edit: still says unknown :/


Hi Dano, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## studunbar1

Please please please can I have access to For Sale section
Thankyou

Stuart

P.S. Pretty please


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Stuart, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Karlito

Got my signature sorted and ready to get access


----------



## DC240S

Hi all,

Finally registered! - please enable access.

Thanks,

DC


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Karlito & DC240s, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## OSBTTRS

Ok sig sorted ..  can i get full access


----------



## Hoggy

OSBTTRS said:


> Ok sig sorted ..  can i get full access


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## jcpb

Hi I've paid up can I have full access?


----------



## Hoggy

Hi jcpb, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## jcpb

All done


----------



## Hoggy

jcpb said:


> All done


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## bravozero

TTOC Sig done!


----------



## Hoggy

bravozero said:


> TTOC Sig done!


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## eldiablott

just bumping. i need this page for later haha.
shame there isnt a bookmark or fave box to tick.


----------



## muziki1

Hi. I've just joined


----------



## Hoggy

muziki1 said:


> Hi. I've just joined


Hi Muziki, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Haiych

Signature sorted, do I need to do anything else?


----------



## Hoggy

Haiych said:


> Signature sorted, do I need to do anything else?


Hi, You have access to MP & PMs
Hoggy.


----------



## johnrs

Hi. How do i get a membership number to enable the banner in my signature?


----------



## Hoggy

johnrs said:


> Hi. How do i get a membership number to enable the banner in my signature?


Hi, Join the TTOC....http://www.ttoc.co.uk/shop/index.php?ro ... path=70_60

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## hawk

Let's see if it's worked then?

Cheers Hawky


----------



## hawk

Guess that's a big fat NO then?


----------



## Nem

You just need to replace the / with a [ near the end.


----------



## Hoggy

hawk said:


> Guess that's a big fat NO then?


Hi, Corrected it for you & you now have access to MP & PMs
Hoggy.


----------



## stu56

Membership now sorted. Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy

stu56 said:


> Membership now sorted. Thanks!


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## eldiablott

hope this works ha


----------



## Hoggy

eldiablott said:


> hope this works ha


Success.  8) 
Hoggy.


----------



## eldiablott

Hoggy said:


> eldiablott said:
> 
> 
> 
> hope this works ha
> 
> 
> 
> Success.  8)
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

your a gem.
cheers pal.


----------



## FatManMotorsport

Lets see if the sig strip is working :?


----------



## FatManMotorsport

FatManMotorsport said:


> Lets see if the sig strip is working :?


Hmmm not working 

Ive tried following the guide. Any help?


----------



## John-H

Image tags need a forward slash in the second bracket







and you need the "&user=yourusername" added after the membership number.


----------



## FatManMotorsport

John-H said:


> Image tags need a forward slash in the second bracket
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you need the "&user=yourusername" added after the membership number.


Brilliant working thank you


----------



## CarlV6TT

I've just renewed membership 
Davies


----------



## walton_TT

Joseph Squire here, living in Walton on the Hill, Surrey


----------



## Hoggy

walton_TT said:


> Joseph Squire here, living in Walton on the Hill, Surrey


Hi Joseph, You need to add your TTOC membership No. into your banner.It's 00000 [email protected] present.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyd1888

Sorted


----------



## Hoggy

andyd1888 said:


> Sorted


Hi Andy, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyd1888

That was quick ,,,, cheers andy


----------



## Hoggy

andyd1888 said:


> That was quick ,,,, cheers andy


Hi, Owners of *Red* TTs are always quick. :lol: :lol: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## 57EFF

Just joined - Stefan Stanciu


----------



## Hoggy

57EFF said:


> Just joined - Stefan Stanciu


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## 57EFF

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.


Many thanks


----------



## JacobDuBois

Just sorted my sig out hopefully and new to the TTOC.

Cheers J


----------



## JacobDuBois

Just sorted my sig out hopefully and new to the TTOC.

Cheers J


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jacob, You already have access to MP & PMs
Hoggy.


----------



## JacobDuBois

Hoggy said:


> Hi Jacob, You already have access to MP & PMs
> Hoggy.


Cheers Hoggy. Sorry for the double post!


----------



## SQ5

Hi I have joined


----------



## Hoggy

SQ5 said:


> Hi I have joined


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Andy1a2b

I think I should have posted here a few weeks back when I joined the TTOC, at least I know have the TT to go with the membership


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Andy, You already have access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andy1a2b

Hi Hoggy

True  , do you know why my membership number comes up as "unknown" in my signature strip? I did put the number in.


----------



## Hoggy

Andy1a2b said:


> Hi Hoggy
> 
> True  , do you know why my membership number comes up as "unknown" in my signature strip? I did put the number in.


Hi Andy, I've checked & if number is correct W01333, I can't find anything wrong, so must be at TTOC end.
Hoggy.


----------



## walton_TT

access to PMs & MP for me please?


----------



## Hoggy

walton_TT said:


> access to PMs & MP for me please?


Hi, You haven't included your TTOC membership No. in banner.
Hoggy.


----------



## walton_TT

Hoggy said:


> walton_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> access to PMs & MP for me please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You haven't included your TTOC membership No. in banner.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi Hoggy,

I'm sure I read in the T's & C's that TTOC membership isn't necessary to gain access to these areas. Only to post a certain amount of time and prove I'm not a spammer. I can't find this quote now because my access has changed. I'm not looking to spam anything in the marketplace I just want to see whats available because I have some plans for my TT in the new year.

Thanks,

Joseph


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Joseph, Does that mean you haven't joined the TTOC then ? :? 
True, you don't have to join the TTOC to gain access to MP & PMs, but you do require a number of posts, I'm sure it won't take too long. :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Andy1a2b

Hoggy said:


> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hoggy
> 
> True  , do you know why my membership number comes up as "unknown" in my signature strip? I did put the number in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, I've checked & if number is correct W01333, I can't find anything wrong, so must be at TTOC end.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi. I will double check the membership number


----------



## Hoggy

Andy1a2b said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andy1a2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Hoggy
> 
> True  , do you know why my membership number comes up as "unknown" in my signature strip? I did put the number in.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Andy, I've checked & if number is correct W01333, I can't find anything wrong, so must be at TTOC end.
> Hoggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi. I will double check the membership number
Click to expand...

Hi Andy, It appears TTOC have fixed their end, as it's O.K. now.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andy1a2b

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## mike-turbo

Banner added


----------



## Hoggy

mike-turbo said:


>


Hi Mike, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hipstar

Greetings to all, I've recently joined and look forward to learning loads more about the TT 
thanks
al


----------



## Hoggy

Hipstar said:


> Greetings to all, I've recently joined and look forward to learning loads more about the TT
> thanks
> al


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jaypacey

Hi I'm a little confused I made a bank transfer a few hours ago to join up ...but now what :? Thanx in advance


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag

Andrew is at the match so will sort it when he gets back[SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## Jaypacey

No worries cheers


----------



## Jaypacey

Let's see if it worked


----------



## Hoggy

Jaypacey said:


> Let's see if it worked


Hi,It appears the prob is at TTOC end, I'm sure they will sort it soon.
I have given you access to MP & PMs anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Jaypacey

Hoggy said:


> Jaypacey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let's see if it worked
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,It appears the prob is at TTOC end, I'm sure they will sort it soon.
> I have given you access to MP & PMs anyway.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Ok cool , cheers mate


----------



## 211TT

Hoggy said:


> Hipstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings to all, I've recently joined and look forward to learning loads more about the TT
> thanks
> al
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi, might be a complete plonker here but tried doing via the link form this forum and nada - is the membership now 'web only'?

Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Hi 211TT, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Full TTOC membership is not avail @ present but TTOC Web membership will give full TTF access.

Hoggy.


----------



## Sid5483

Think I've done it


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Sid, Sorted the banner for you & given access to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sid5483

Cheers hoggy


----------



## NeCo

Hi there,

Registered on the Forum a little while back and now 'er indoors has bought me TTOC membership for Xmas  Can you give me access please?

BR Neil


----------



## Hoggy

NeCo said:


> Hi there,
> Registered on the Forum a little while back and now 'er indoors has bought me TTOC membership for Xmas  Can you give me access please?
> BR Neil


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## NeCo

Hoggy said:


> NeCo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there,
> Registered on the Forum a little while back and now 'er indoors has bought me TTOC membership for Xmas  Can you give me access please?
> BR Neil
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Much appreciated!


----------



## Fossie007

Just seen this thread. Can my membership be upgraded please
Surname is Foster


----------



## Hoggy

Fossie007 said:


> Just seen this thread. Can my membership be upgraded please
> Surname is Foster


Hi Fossie, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Fossie007

Cheers bud


----------



## G1TT

Still searching for my V6 S-tronic Quattro, maybe there is something waiting here for me, looking forward to being a small part of a big community! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]

Paul Stratton


----------



## Hoggy

G1TT said:


> Still searching for my V6 S-tronic Quattro, maybe there is something waiting here for me, looking forward to being a small part of a big community! [smiley=book2.gif] [smiley=book2.gif]
> 
> Paul Stratton


Hi Paul, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## G1TT

Thank you Hoggy, and happy new year to all..


----------



## SilverNige

Hi, I'm new to the forum and looking for my first TT having been a VAG owner for over 25 years!
Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

SilverNige said:


> Hi, I'm new to the forum and looking for my first TT having been a VAG owner for over 25 years!
> Cheers


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## SilverNige

Many thanks Hoggy


----------



## D19 ASW

HI, surname is Willdig

Great to be here, is it possible to get full access?


----------



## Kambo

Hey up

Sig has been added


----------



## Hoggy

Kambo said:


> Hey up Sig has been added


Hi,It appears the "unknown" is a TTOC prob. I have given you access to MP & PMs anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

D19 ASW said:


> HI, surname is WilldigbGreat to be here, is it possible to get full access?


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## D19 ASW

Many thanks Hoggy


----------



## m0rph_TTR

TTOC Sig sorted 8)


----------



## Kambo

Hoggy said:


> Hi,It appears the "unknown" is a TTOC prob. I have given you access to MP & PMs anyway.
> Hoggy.


Seems its all ok now

Moocho apprecio Hoggy 8)


----------



## Hoggy

m0rph_TTR said:


> TTOC Sig sorted 8)


Hi, access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sumner

Hi Just Query, I joined the Club last night and paid Via Pingit to (Peter Hope) but still haven't received an email with membership number, How long does it normally take
Cheers S Sumner


----------



## Hoggy

Sumner said:


> Hi Just Query, I joined the Club last night and paid Via Pingit to (Peter Hope) but still haven't received an email with membership number, How long does it normally take
> Cheers S Sumner


Hi Sumner, Usually quickly, unless TTOC Mem Sec is on a jolly or at work.... Check Spam folder.

Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## Sumner

TTOC Signature Sorted
Cheers Sumner


----------



## Sumner

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Hoggy

Sumner said:


> TTOC Signature Sorted
> Cheers Sumner


Hi Sumner, access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## SQ5

Thanks Hoggy got it working


----------



## Hoggy

SQ5 said:


> Thanks Hoggy got it working


Hi, Access to MP & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## -Jason-

All sorted now I think.


----------



## Hoggy

-Jason- said:


> All sorted now I think.


Hi Jason, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Kyle18uk

edit- all working now thanks!


----------



## lwarrine

Hello, can you give me access to classifieds & pm please (just joined TTOC) Thanks.


----------



## Hoggy

lwarrine said:


> Hello, can you give me access to classifieds & pm please (just joined TTOC) Thanks.


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## lwarrine

Hoggy said:


> lwarrine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, can you give me access to classifieds & pm please (just joined TTOC) Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hoggy - Thanks for sorting this out so quickly.


----------



## djkenz

Hello, can you give me access to classifieds & pm please (just joined TTOC) Thanks.


----------



## chopper075

all joined


----------



## Hoggy

Hi djkenz & chopper075, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## chopper075

Hoggy said:


> Hi djkenz & chopper075, Access given to MP & PMs.
> Hoggy.


Thanks Hoggy


----------



## djkenz

Wow super speedy! Thanks Hoggy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dev

Done. Think it should work


----------



## Hoggy

Dev said:


> Done. Think it should work


Hi Dev, Can't find anything wrong in banner, must be a TTOC prob their end, so Access given to MP & PMs anyway.
Hoggy.


----------



## andis3

Hi there...

Hope i've done this right??


----------



## Hoggy

andis3 said:


> Hi there...
> 
> Hope i've done this right??


Hi, What have you done ? joined the TTOC or supported the "Market Place Compensation Fund"
I've no indication of either.
Hoggy.


----------



## Matt68

Hi all


----------



## Hoggy

Matt68 said:


> Hi all


Hi Matt, Access given to MP & PM's
Hoggy.


----------



## Brayshaw

Done


----------



## tt02_123

Hello, please can you give me access to classifieds & pm please just joined TTOC Thank you.


----------



## Hoggy

tt02_123 said:


> Hello, please can you give me access to classifieds & pm please just joined TTOC Thank you.


Hi, Once you have Email with membership No. Click link & follow instructions. 
As soon as I see your banner I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy


----------



## nastylasty

Ok


----------



## Hoggy

nastylasty said:


> Ok


Hi, Access gven to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Audi-lad31

Done


----------



## Hoggy

Audi-lad31 said:


> Done


Hi, access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTrickymk3

Done


----------



## HipAl

Done. I am stupid but where do I find my member number


----------



## Hoggy

HipAl said:


> Done. I am stupid but where do I find my member number


Hi, You should have received an Email from TTOC with membership No.
Hoggy.


----------



## HipAl

Thanks Hoggy all Done.


----------



## Hoggy

HipAl said:


> Thanks Hoggy all Done.


Hi, Changed your status/rank now.
Hoggy.


----------



## HipAl

Hoggy said:


> HipAl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Hoggy all Done.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Changed your status/rank now.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## mooster99

Hi all, still on the default membership number.... where do I find mine? nothing on in the activation email


----------



## Hoggy

mooster99 said:


> Hi all, still on the default membership number.... where do I find mine? nothing on in the activation email


Hi Mooster, You should receive an Email from TTOC with your membership No. 
Once your correct banner appears I will give you full access to the TT Forum.
Hoggy.


----------



## mooster99

Hi,

Still haven't received an email with my membership number?

Thanks for the update Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

mooster99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still haven't received an email with my membership number?


Hi Mooster99, I have PM'd TTOC Membership Sec for you. Hopefully they will sort it.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

mooster99 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Still haven't received an email with my membership number?


Hi Booster99, It appears you haven't joined the TTO Club, just the TT Forum
You have to become a TTO Club member to receive membership No & show the TTOC banner.
Click link for Info..
viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Huw403

The test - is my signature right


----------



## Hoggy

Huw403 said:


> The test - is my signature right


Hi, Looks O.K. & you already have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Mathyu

w00t! Finally sorted =D


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mathyu, Access given to Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## BENGUNN

Done, I hope. 
Regards.


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Bengunn, Access to Market Place & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## ian_k

Hi there,

I've been a TTOC member for ages but I've been neglecting the forums for rather too long!

Please could you check my sig and upgrade me to PM and Marketplace access?
I'm hoping to sell my much-loved Mk2 shortly and I'd like to find a nice buyer who will look after it 

Many thanks,

ian_k


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Ian, Access given to Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## viseng

Hi All. 
Posting here with Sig strip.

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

viseng said:


> Hi All.
> Posting here with Sig strip.
> Cheers


Hi Viseng, Access given to Market Place & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## viseng

Hoggy said:


> viseng said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All.
> Posting here with Sig strip.
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Viseng, Access given to Market Place & PMs.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Cheers Hoggy


----------



## Northstar

Just posting my signature strip for access.

Thanks, Andy


----------



## Northstar

Any chance of gaining full access? Already posted my details above.


----------



## Hoggy

Northstar said:


> Any chance of gaining full access? Already posted my details above.


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Danbird22

All done, Daniel Bird


----------



## Hoggy

Danbird22 said:


> All done, Daniel Bird


Hi Dan, You have full access & TTOC member added.
Hoggy.


----------



## FoSsMaN

Can I Please have Full Access.

Cheers

Mark Fossey


----------



## Hoggy

FoSsMaN said:


> Can I Please have Full Access.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mark Fossey


Hi, Access given to TTF MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## FoSsMaN

Cheers mate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pcmac

TTOC Sig sorted (I hope)

Cheers

Mac


----------



## Tonibaroni

Hi new proud TT owner and owner's club member,

Anthony Gledhill


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Mac & Anthony, You both now have TTF. MP & PMs access.
Mac, Sorted your Sig TTOC banner for you.
Hoggy.


----------



## pcmac

That's brilliant, cheers

Mac


----------



## Andy1a2b

A bit late , I should have posted here a long while back


----------



## Br4d225

Banner assigned to signature looking forward to joining the community


----------



## Hoggy

Br4d225 said:


> Banner assigned to signature looking forward to joining the community


Hi, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Anmarube

Hi,

Can you set my Sig please.

thank you

Russell Overton


----------



## danielW2599

Would some kind soul sort me out please 

Thanks

Dan Williams


----------



## Hoggy

danielW2599 said:


> Would some kind soul sort me out please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dan Williams


Hi Dan, You already have acccess & the TTOC banner will return when the TTOC sorts it out their end.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy

Anmarube said:


> Hi,
> Can you set my Sig please.
> thank you
> Russell Overton


Hi, You have access to MP & PMs, but your banner info doesn't contain your membership No. or name.
Re-check you Email from TTOC & add to your Sig.
Hoggy.


----------



## bigadz7

Hi, I've just signed up and sorted my signature out.

Can someone sort my access out, please.

Cheers
Adz Carpenter


----------



## bigadz7

As above.

It's been 2 days now since I paid for a years membership and posted with my new signature.
I'd really like to check out the MarketPlace ASAP But still don't have access.

Thanks
Adz


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Adz, You now have access. Can't understand how I didn't see your post before today.  
Hoggy.


----------



## bigadz7

Thanks very much Hoggy.
I didn't know if I should post earlier, as we've all got busy lives.
Thanks for your time.
Adz


----------



## s_robinson91

Think I already have it but not sure. Just renewed after a 3 year gap.

Sam Robinson


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Sam, Yes, you already have access.
Hoggy.


----------



## RS-Tom

Not too sure if I still need to do this as I originally donated to the compensation fund when I was originally looking at buying. I've now become a full member of the TTOC, my signature should now be underneath this


----------



## Lollypop86

Welcome to the club 

J
xx


----------



## Hoggy

RS-Tom said:



> Not too sure if I still need to do this as I originally donated to the compensation fund when I was originally looking at buying. I've now become a full member of the TTOC, my signature should now be underneath this


Hi Tom, Yes, you already have full access to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## Geminian

Hi
I have added my TTOC banner

Many Thanks


----------



## Hoggy

Geminian said:


> Hi
> I have added my TTOC banner
> 
> Many Thanks


Hi Geminian, You have full access & TTOC member under you avatar.
Hoggy.


----------



## bekov5

Just got round to updating my sig.

Could somebody update my profile.

Thank you


----------



## Hoggy

bekov5 said:


> Just got round to updating my sig.
> 
> Could somebody update my profile.
> 
> Thank you


Hi bekov5, All done.
Hoggy.


----------



## bekov5

Hoggy said:


> bekov5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just got round to updating my sig.
> 
> Could somebody update my profile.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bekov5, All done.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy!


----------



## dan328

Hi,

Not long signed up and added my signature.

Thanks

Daniel Inott


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Dan, Access given to MP & PMs.
Hoggy.


----------



## Sycove

TTOC sig done


----------



## Hoggy

Sycove said:


> TTOC sig done


Hi, You now have full access & TTOC under your avatar.
Hoggy.


----------



## andyrick

please add sig


----------



## Hoggy

andyrick said:


> please add sig


Hi, Once you have Email with membership number, click link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed, click link & post. It's a manual operation, but as soon as I see your posts I will give you access.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## andyrick

thanks  sig sorted


----------



## Hoggy

andyrick said:


> thanks  sig sorted


Hi Andy, Full access to TTF Market Place & PMs given.
Hoggy.


----------



## JENSEN_INTERCEPTOR

Hello Guy's, [smiley=bigcry.gif] I have followed the information to a T.. But my status still reads 'UNKNOWN'.. I subscribed a day or 2 ago.. received my welcome pack, etc.. But using my 5 digit membership I still get bombed 

Cannot see what I am doing wrong.. Probably something insanely obvious


----------



## Hoggy

JENSEN_INTERCEPTOR said:


> Hello Guy's, [smiley=bigcry.gif] I have followed the information to a T.. But my status still reads 'UNKNOWN'.. I subscribed a day or 2 ago.. received my welcome pack, etc.. But using my 5 digit membership I still get bombed
> Cannot see what I am doing wrong.. Probably something insanely obvious


Hi, If the member No. is correct, I can't find anything wrong, so the prob must be @ TTOC end.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Fixed it for you now, apologies


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Jensen_interceptor.
You now have full TTF access & TTOC under your avator.
Hoggy.


----------



## Onslow

Banner done


----------



## Hoggy

Onslow said:


> Banner done


Hi, TTOC badge added below avator.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin_tt

just wanted to check my sig is ok after membership renewal


----------



## Hoggy

kevin_tt said:


> just wanted to check my sig is ok after membership renewal


Hi, If number is correct, looks as if prob is at TTOC end.
*Edit.* 
Reading a later post it appears the W number has been phased out & you should have been sent a new number from TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## kevin_tt

Hoggy said:


> kevin_tt said:
> 
> 
> 
> just wanted to check my sig is ok after membership renewal
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, If number is correct, looks as if prob is at TTOC end.
> *Edit.*
> Reading a later post it appears the W number has been phased out & you should have been sent a new number from TTOC.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Ok I changed it so i'll just test it again and again
yes, that's ok now. thanks hoggy


----------



## GRC84

Just sorted mine!


----------



## Hoggy

GRC84 said:


> Just sorted mine!


Hi, Full TTF access given & TTOC member added beneath avator.
Hoggy.


----------



## galum

Hi just checking signature is ok.


----------



## Hoggy

galum said:


> Hi just checking signature is ok.


Hi, Full access to TTF given.
Hoggy.


----------



## Amey443

Hi I have just joined the TTOC and was told you can change my name in the forum if I post here
Thanks
Amey


----------



## Hoggy

Amey443 said:


> Hi I have just joined the TTOC and was told you can change my name in the forum if I post here
> Thanks
> Amey


Hi, Click link & follow instructions, as soon as your membership banner is displayed I will change it to TTOC member.
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
Hoggy.


----------



## Amey443

Hoggy said:


> Amey443 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi I have just joined the TTOC and was told you can change my name in the forum if I post here
> Thanks
> Amey
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Click link & follow instructions, as soon as your membership banner is displayed I will change it to TTOC member.
> viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Hi I hope it worked 
Thanks
Amey


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Amey443, Corrected it for you. Banner & TTOC now displays.
Hoggy.


----------



## Amey443

Hoggy said:


> Hi Amey443, Corrected it for you. Banner & TTOC now displays.
> Hoggy.


Thank you I'm a bit rubbish at this tech stuff


----------



## mattyc53

I'm now a paid member of the ttoc. I've entered the signature strip with numbers and username but not sure it's worked


----------



## Hoggy

mattyc53 said:


> I'm now a paid member of the ttoc. I've entered the signature strip with numbers and username but not sure it's worked


Hi, You had included the "W" in your number & that's not used any more by TTOC.
Hoggy.


----------



## mattyc53

Hoggy said:


> mattyc53 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm now a paid member of the ttoc. I've entered the signature strip with numbers and username but not sure it's worked
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You had included the "W" in your number & that's not used any more by TTOC.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

My bad :roll: thanks!


----------



## alexi7

Added signature strip, wish I had the old number tho.
Alex


----------



## mandipvirdi

Its taken me absolutely ages to figure this out!

But finally done!


----------



## miTTzee

Thanks Hoggy for the heads up on the signature.

Hope I have done my little bit right, CUL :wink:


----------



## Hoggy

Hi miTTzee, You now have your TTOC avatar/badge & full TTF access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Essexaviator

Banner done
Steve Currell


----------



## smiarmstrong

New member..


----------



## Hoggy

smiarmstrong said:


> New member..


Hi, You now have full TTF access.
Hoggy.


----------



## Andy-Ur

Banner sorted! Thanks for the help Hoggy!

Andy Hunnisett


----------



## Hoggy

Hi Andy, You now have full access.
Hoggy.


----------



## craftycockney

Hi all think I have this banner sorted and can now get on the marketplace and pms


----------



## Hoggy

Hi craftycockney, You now have full access.
Hoggy,


----------



## craftycockney

Hoggy said:


> Hi craftycockney, You now have full access.
> Hoggy,


Sorry but still no access to marketplace


----------



## Hoggy

craftycockney said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi craftycockney, You now have full access.
> Hoggy,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but still no access to marketplace
Click to expand...

Hi, Strange, I've made another change, try again.
Hoggy.


----------



## craftycockney

Hoggy said:


> craftycockney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi craftycockney, You now have full access.
> Hoggy,
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry but still no access to marketplace
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, Strange, I've made another change, try again.
> Hoggy.
Click to expand...

Thanks Hoggy 
Sorted can get on now


----------



## rusTTy_racer

Fairman


----------



## Hoggy

rusTTy_racer said:


> Fairman


Hi, added your TTOC member badge/avatar.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFN59

Hi guys, just updated my sig


----------



## Hoggy

TTFN59 said:


> Hi guys, just updated my sig


Hi, added your TTOC member badge/avatar.
Hoggy.


----------



## CarloSalt

Just become a member. Just posting here because I think i should
Carlo


----------



## lloydbutler

Hi just became a member, I think I updated my sig correctly :?


----------



## Hoggy

lloydbutler said:


> Hi just became a member, I think I updated my sig correctly :?


Hi, Sorted for you, [bracket missing 
Hoggy.


----------



## lloydbutler

Spot on thank you Hoggy!


----------



## intott

Joined the ttoc a few weeks ago. This is a great fourm but im going to try and get down to a few events next


----------



## Hoggy

intott said:


> Joined the ttoc a few weeks ago. This is a great fourm but im going to try and get down to a few events next


Hi, Added TTOC under avatar.
Hoggy.


----------



## A10TT

Hi ive just added the signature strip to my profile
Surname is Barnett
Member No03032

Cheers


----------



## Hoggy

A10TT said:


> Hi ive just added the signature strip to my profile
> Surname is Barnett
> Member No03032
> 
> Cheers


Hi, Corrected it for you, too many 0000 in Banner sig & added TTOC to avatar area.
Hoggy.


----------



## A10TT

Just realised what id done and corrected it 
Cheers Hoggy
Nige


----------



## PhilRTTS

Hi

Added to sig - RANCE

Cheers

Phil


----------



## Hoggy

PhilRTTS said:


> Hi Added to sig - RANCE Cheers Phil


Hi, You now have full access to TTF & TTOC member added to avatar area.
Hoggy.


----------



## Nem

Can this please be locked now.

TTOC membership now has no effect on TT Forum marketplace access and is not included as part of any TTOC membership.

The TTOC group (blue usernames) is also no longer supported by the TTOC.

Thanks.


----------

